# Preliminare Milan: la firma rimandata ad agosto. Le news.



## admin (23 Luglio 2016)

Eravamo rimasti all'ultimo aggiornamento di Pellegatti che parlava di firma del preliminare l'1-2 agosto ( http://www.milanworld.net/prelimina...tto-all1-2-agosto-le-ultime-news-vt38794.html ) ma, secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, si andrà anche oltre. 

La Fininvest ha fissato un CDA entro i primi giorni di agosto, entro il giorno 4. Di conseguenza, la firma del preliminare slitterà dopo quella data. 

La Repubblica aggiunge che il mercato del Milan sarà bloccato ancora per due settimane. Fininvest non vuole anticipare nemmeno un centesimo.

Nel frattempo, la squadra non ha nemmeno più la divisa sociale --) http://www.milanworld.net/degrado-milan-senza-divisa-sociale-tournee-vt38799.html


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2016)

A questo punto mi sa che stanno davvero tirandola per lunghe in modo da non spendere nemmeno un centesimo per il mercato per poi avere una giustificazione (pietosa) alla quale qualche boccalone abboccherà.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (23 Luglio 2016)

E vabbe vivremo lo stesso senza il Milan. Io gli ho tagliato ogni fondo ormai da anni. Spero che anche gli altri facciano uguale, e allo stadio voglio 100 abbonati


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Luglio 2016)

Non torna che firmino dopo il cda


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Luglio 2016)

Ok, stanno tirando per le lunghe perchè non vogliono fare investimenti. I primi rinforzi, si spera, saranno a gennaio. Altro anno buttato quindi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2016)

Se non firmano prima del CdA, non firmano più.

Siamo ad un passo dal collasso


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Luglio 2016)

Si va verso il fallimento, altro che colmare la voragine con la juve


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eravamo rimasti all'ultimo aggiornamento di Pellegatti che parlava di firma del preliminare l'1-2 agosto ( http://www.milanworld.net/prelimina...tto-all1-2-agosto-le-ultime-news-vt38794.html ) ma, secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, si andrà anche oltre.
> 
> La Fininvest ha fissato un CDA entro i primi giorni di agosto, entro il giorno 4. Di conseguenza, la firma del preliminare slitterà dopo quella data.
> 
> ...



Non trovo la notizia. Comunque già dissi qualche giorno fa che era stato proclamato un CDA straordinario per il 2 o il 4 Agosto ma questo non significa assolutamente che la firma slitterà. Una volta firmato il CDA è una formalità , in quanto ricordo che il 99% di Fininvest è in mano alla famiglia Berlusconi e non c'è possibilità di voto per gli azionisti minoritari.


----------



## robs91 (23 Luglio 2016)

Ha ragione il cinese intervistato ieri,i media fanno il gioco di Berlusconi.Ormai è evidente a tutti(tranne ai giornalisti) che è una pagliacciata e che il nano non vende.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (23 Luglio 2016)

Sembra tutto troppo pericolosamente simile allo scorso anno.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Luglio 2016)

però Pellegatti dice che proprio a causa del fatto che ci sarà il cda tra il 2 e il 4 agosto la firma dovrebbe arrivare prima....e anche gli altri mi pare si accodino...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Luglio 2016)

si certo firmano dopo il CDA  ...lo convocano per ratificare la presenza al trofeo tim quindi  

ancora una settimana di passione poi finalmente smetteremo di sentire certe boiate...


----------



## hiei87 (23 Luglio 2016)

Mi chiedo se avremo mai più una gioia da questo Milan, o se, prima o poi, saremo costretti a smettere di seguire il calcio, o ad esaltarci per una salvezza all'ultima giornata.
Io chedevo solo un po' di dignità...quella ci è stata tolta e continua, giorno dopo giorno, ad essere calpestata...


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Luglio 2016)

*Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Operazione finanziaria o strategia? Nella strenuante trattativa per il Milan, ci sono ancora dettagli importanti che devono emergere. Diciamolo chiaramente, se ci fossero solo Sonny Wu (gestore di un fondo di private equity) e Steven Zhen (imprenditore nel settore delle energie rinnovabili) vuol dire che non ci sarebbe quell'aspetto strategico della cui importanza molti hanno parlato, Berlusconi in primis.
Il Milan doveva essere il mezzo per dare impulso al calcio cinese e anche lo strumento di approdo dei cinesi e dei loro business in Europa. Ma se i nomi fossero solo i due sopra citati, l'operazione andrebbe ridimensionata. I soggeti in questione sono più investitori finanziari a caccia di un rendimento. Comprerebbero il Milan, lo rilancerebbero per poi rivenderlo. Il "voglio lasciare il Milan in mani sicure" detto da Berlusconi verrebbe così smentito. Significa che Fininvest si prenderebbe i soldi e basta.
Per questo dico che deve mancare qualcosa che è ancora segreto, come grandi gruppi industriali cinesi statali (quindi appoggiati dal governo) anche con quote di minoranza. Se fosse così, l'operazione avrebbe anche significato strategico e non solo finanziario. E sarebbe un bene per i tifosi del Milan, che altrimenti non potrebbero gioire per la cessione.
*


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Sembra tutto troppo pericolosamente simile allo scorso anno.



Cosa? Peggio, non scherziamo. Lo scorso anno Berlusconi in'attesa di chiudere con Bee aveva sgangiato 100 mln euro per provare a rilanciare la squadra. Quest'anno il nulla e parliamoci chiaro, sarò un mercato penoso.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Luglio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se avremo mai più una gioia da questo Milan, o se, prima o poi, saremo costretti a smettere di seguire il calcio, o ad esaltarci per una salvezza all'ultima giornata.
> Io chedevo solo un po' di dignità...quella ci è stata tolta e continua, giorno dopo giorno, ad essere calpestata...





Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> si certo firmano dopo il CDA  ...lo convocano per ratificare la presenza al trofeo tim quindi
> 
> ancora una settimana di passione poi finalmente smetteremo di sentire certe boiate...



Se hanno indotto il cda e' solo perché nei giorni precedenti firmano il preliminare


----------



## robs91 (23 Luglio 2016)

Ma sta storia del CDA sarà una balla come la firma entro la prossima settimana.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2016)

Senza informazioni in mano possiamo solo brancolare nel buio. Una settimana ancora, sette giorni ancora, e poi sarà tutto finito. Per me almeno sicuramente. Loro facciano ciò che vogliono ma per amor proprio mi defilo...


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Operazione finanziaria o strategia? Nella strenuante trattativa per il Milan, ci sono ancora dettagli importanti che devono emergere. Diciamolo chiaramente, se ci fossero solo Sonny Wu (gestore di un fondo di private equity) e Steven Zhen (imprenditore nel settore delle energie rinnovabili) vuol dire che non ci sarebbe quell'aspetto strategico della cui importanza molti hanno parlato, Berlusconi in primis.
> Il Milan doveva essere il mezzo per dare impulso al calcio cinese e anche lo strumento di approdo dei cinesi e dei loro business in Europa. Ma se i nomi fossero solo i due sopra citati, l'operazione andrebbe ridimensionata. I soggeti in questione sono più investitori finanziari a caccia di un rendimento. Comprerebbero il Milan, lo rilancerebbero per poi rivenderlo. Il "voglio lasciare il Milan in mani sicure" detto da Berlusconi verrebbe così smentito. Significa che Fininvest si prenderebbe i soldi e basta.
> Per questo dico che deve mancare qualcosa che è ancora segreto, come grandi gruppi industriali cinesi statali (quindi appoggiati dal governo) anche con quote di minoranza. Se fosse così, l'operazione avrebbe anche significato strategico e non solo finanziario. E sarebbe un bene per i tifosi del Milan, che altrimenti non potrebbero gioire per la cessione.
> *



Due parole 

Kweichouw Moutai


----------



## fra29 (23 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Due parole
> 
> Kweichouw Moutai



Queste due parole a questo punto sono la nostra salvezza.
Due dubbi:
- in queste cose il CDA va convocato primam(per autorizzare la firma) o dopo (per ratificarla)?
- se davvero è un teatrino, un Milan umiliato e preso in giro da chiunque che rischia davvero con questo mercato una stagione da retrocessione (considerando anche il clima negativo che si respira nell'ambiente rossonero), a cosa serve a B e Finivest? No n mi,spiegò davvero questa cosa.. Possibile che Marina, Pellegrino, Franzosi ecc siano degli sprovveduti?


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Queste due parole a questo punto sono la nostra salvezza.
> Due dubbi:
> - in queste cose il CDA va convocato primam(per autorizzare la firma) o dopo (per ratificarla)?
> - se davvero è un teatrino, un Milan umiliato e preso in giro da chiunque che rischia davvero con questo mercato una stagione da retrocessione (considerando anche il clima negativo che si respira nell'ambiente rossonero), a cosa serve a B e Finivest? No n mi,spiegò davvero questa cosa.. Possibile che Marina, Pellegrino, Franzosi ecc siano degli sprovveduti?



Queste sono ottime domande. Sulla seconda si può provare a ragionare con la logica, cosa è più probabile che tutte queste persone siano degli sprovveduti o che qualcuno abbia interesse a farli sembrare come tali ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Operazione finanziaria o strategia? Nella strenuante trattativa per il Milan, ci sono ancora dettagli importanti che devono emergere. Diciamolo chiaramente, se ci fossero solo Sonny Wu (gestore di un fondo di private equity) e Steven Zhen (imprenditore nel settore delle energie rinnovabili) vuol dire che non ci sarebbe quell'aspetto strategico della cui importanza molti hanno parlato, Berlusconi in primis.
> Il Milan doveva essere il mezzo per dare impulso al calcio cinese e anche lo strumento di approdo dei cinesi e dei loro business in Europa. Ma se i nomi fossero solo i due sopra citati, l'operazione andrebbe ridimensionata. I soggeti in questione sono più investitori finanziari a caccia di un rendimento. Comprerebbero il Milan, lo rilancerebbero per poi rivenderlo. Il "voglio lasciare il Milan in mani sicure" detto da Berlusconi verrebbe così smentito. Significa che Fininvest si prenderebbe i soldi e basta.
> Per questo dico che deve mancare qualcosa che è ancora segreto, come grandi gruppi industriali cinesi statali (quindi appoggiati dal governo) anche con quote di minoranza. Se fosse così, l'operazione avrebbe anche significato strategico e non solo finanziario. E sarebbe un bene per i tifosi del Milan, che altrimenti non potrebbero gioire per la cessione.
> *



Quindi vedo che certe domande non se le fa solo Campopiano (e Festa era tra quelli che riteneva Evergrande dentro, dopo aver approfondito). Vediamo come va a finire... e speriamo bene.


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi vedo che certe domande non se le fa solo Campopiano (e Festa era tra quelli che riteneva Evergrande dentro, dopo aver approfondito). Vediamo come va a finire... e speriamo bene.



Anche perchè alla fine finiamo come saremmo finiti con Bee, cioè con un fondo che compra a 10, investe per rilanciare e rivende in tot anni a 15. Solo che questi il denaro ce l'hanno, Bee non l'ha trovato.

Io spero salti fuori veramente qualcosa di grosso, altrimenti qui facciamo come l'Inter.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (23 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cosa? Peggio, non scherziamo. Lo scorso anno Berlusconi in'attesa di chiudere con Bee aveva sgangiato 100 mln euro per provare a rilanciare la squadra. Quest'anno il nulla e parliamoci chiaro, sarò un mercato penoso.



Sì, certo, mi riferivo al teatrino della vendita, con Gancikoff al posto di Bee in Cina a cercare investitori....


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi vedo che certe domande non se le fa solo Campopiano (e Festa era tra quelli che riteneva Evergrande dentro, dopo aver approfondito). Vediamo come va a finire... e speriamo bene.



Campopiano però mi pare abbia detto che è arrivato il momento di fare chiarezza, è arrivato il momento di dire qualcosa e far diradare la nebbia. O sbaglio? A questo punto della trattativa che senso ha il silenzio e , forse fattore ancora peggiore, che senso ha l'immobilismo sul mercato??? Perchè nessuno parla??


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Queste due parole a questo punto sono la nostra salvezza.
> Due dubbi:
> - in queste cose il CDA va convocato primam(per autorizzare la firma) o dopo (per ratificarla)?
> - se davvero è un teatrino, un Milan umiliato e preso in giro da chiunque che rischia davvero con questo mercato una stagione da retrocessione (considerando anche il clima negativo che si respira nell'ambiente rossonero), a cosa serve a B e Finivest? No n mi,spiegò davvero questa cosa.. Possibile che Marina, Pellegrino, Franzosi ecc siano degli sprovveduti?


Verrebbe convocato per la ratifica dell'accordo. Non è nell'interesse di Fininvest mandare al macero un soggetto verso cui è esposto in bilancio per quasi mezzo miliardo di euro, nè di finanziare ulteriori costi di gestione, come quelli relativi al mercato. L'anno scorso Fininvest si espose perchè aveva certezza che il mandato conferito a Mr. Bee a rastrellare capitali non si sarebbe esaurito nell'arco del mercato estivo, ora non lo fa perchè ha certezza che le intese con il consorzio cinese si concretizzeranno prima della scadenza di questa sessione di mercato. Comunque, Festa esplica una sensazione che avemmo appena leggemmo delle indiscrezioni di Bloomberg su Sonny Wu ed il suo fondo GSR: non sono soli nel consorzio, ed il silenzio assoluto sugli altri compartecipanti è segno che probabilmente è calata la censura statale su queste informazioni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Verrebbe convocato per la ratifica dell'accordo. Non è nell'interesse di Fininvest mandare al macero un soggetto verso cui è esposto in bilancio per quasi mezzo miliardo di euro, nè di finanziare ulteriori costi di gestione, come quelli relativi al mercato. L'anno scorso Fininvest si espose perchè aveva certezza che il mandato conferito a Mr. Bee a rastrellare capitali non si sarebbe esaurito nell'arco del mercato estivo, ora non lo fa perchè ha certezza che le intese con il consorzio cinese si concretizzeranno prima della scadenza di questa sessione di mercato. Comunque, Festa esplica una sensazione che avemmo appena leggemmo delle indiscrezioni di Bloomberg su Sonny Wu ed il suo fondo GSR: non sono soli nel consorzio, ed il silenzio assoluto sugli altri compartecipanti è segno che probabilmente è calata la censura statale su queste informazioni.



Come lo spero sia davvero così...... 
Lo spero proprio. Altrimenti addio sogni di gloria.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (23 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Operazione finanziaria o strategia? Nella strenuante trattativa per il Milan, ci sono ancora dettagli importanti che devono emergere. Diciamolo chiaramente, se ci fossero solo Sonny Wu (gestore di un fondo di private equity) e Steven Zhen (imprenditore nel settore delle energie rinnovabili) vuol dire che non ci sarebbe quell'aspetto strategico della cui importanza molti hanno parlato, Berlusconi in primis.
> Il Milan doveva essere il mezzo per dare impulso al calcio cinese e anche lo strumento di approdo dei cinesi e dei loro business in Europa. Ma se i nomi fossero solo i due sopra citati, l'operazione andrebbe ridimensionata. I soggeti in questione sono più investitori finanziari a caccia di un rendimento. Comprerebbero il Milan, lo rilancerebbero per poi rivenderlo. Il "voglio lasciare il Milan in mani sicure" detto da Berlusconi verrebbe così smentito. Significa che Fininvest si prenderebbe i soldi e basta.
> Per questo dico che deve mancare qualcosa che è ancora segreto, come grandi gruppi industriali cinesi statali (quindi appoggiati dal governo) anche con quote di minoranza. Se fosse così, l'operazione avrebbe anche significato strategico e non solo finanziario. E sarebbe un bene per i tifosi del Milan, che altrimenti non potrebbero gioire per la cessione.
> *



Se il presupposto della domanda è che Berlusconi ha detto una cosa che non si ritrova nei fatti, stiamo parlando del nulla


----------



## fra29 (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi vedo che certe domande non se le fa solo Campopiano (e Festa era tra quelli che riteneva Evergrande dentro, dopo aver approfondito). Vediamo come va a finire... e speriamo bene.



Quindi la vedi nera con Campopiano che Sa già che qualcosa è andato storto?


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eravamo rimasti all'ultimo aggiornamento di Pellegatti che parlava di firma del preliminare l'1-2 agosto ( http://www.milanworld.net/prelimina...tto-all1-2-agosto-le-ultime-news-vt38794.html ) ma, secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, si andrà anche oltre.
> 
> La Fininvest ha fissato un CDA entro i primi giorni di agosto, entro il giorno 4. Di conseguenza, la firma del preliminare slitterà dopo quella data.
> 
> ...



alla fine tornerà mr bee, ne sono certo e chiuderanno con lui in 24 ore


----------



## Jaqen (23 Luglio 2016)

A me non me ne frega assolutamente niente del fatto che poi un giorno ci rivenderanno. La situazione si deve sbloccare, in un modo o nell'altro. Non ci meritiamo queste prese in giro, non ci meritiamo tutto questo.


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2016)

speriamo nel fallimento, è l'unica speranza che ci rimane


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cosa? Peggio, non scherziamo. Lo scorso anno Berlusconi in'attesa di chiudere con Bee aveva sgangiato 100 mln euro per provare a rilanciare la squadra. Quest'anno il nulla e parliamoci chiaro, sarò un mercato penoso.



almeno uno che si ricorda che l'anno scorso abbiamo speso più che negli ultimi 10 anni messi assieme...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quindi la vedi nera con Campopiano che Sa già che qualcosa è andato storto?



Guarda, sinceramente qui non si tratta di vederla nera o bianca ma di capirci qualcosa. E mi riferisco ai nomi coinvolti che sono lo zenit della trattativa. Preghiamo e speriamo che dentro ci sia gente importante perché saremmo tutti più felici, a prescindere dal fatto che anche piccoli nomi investirebbero comunque tutti insieme cifre importanti e soprattutto proprie, quindi per farle fruttare dovranno investire molto e bene. 

Al primo posto metto sempre progetto e soldi, sempre. Anche prima dei nomi.


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi vedo che certe domande non se le fa solo Campopiano (e Festa era tra quelli che riteneva Evergrande dentro, dopo aver approfondito). Vediamo come va a finire... e speriamo bene.


Quello che si imputa a Campopiano non è che si faccia certe domande (da tutti condivise), ma che fino all'altro ieri dicesse l'opposto e confermasse grandi nomi come Evergrande o Robin Li. Gli si rinfacciano mesi di #Tuttoprocede


----------



## Jaqen (23 Luglio 2016)

Ma poi, cosa volete che a Berlusconi freghi del "bene" del Milan. E' capace di far saltare tutto per qualche capriccio, nella sua testa il Milan è SUO.


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> A me non me ne frega assolutamente niente del fatto che poi un giorno ci rivenderanno. La situazione si deve sbloccare, in un modo o nell'altro. Non ci meritiamo queste prese in giro, non ci meritiamo tutto questo.


Sono pienamente d'accordo. L'intento è chiaramente speculativo per come stanno impostando l'operazione, ma considero l'attingere risorse dal mercato, anzichè dal debito bancario, una virtù anzichè uno svantaggio. Sperare che i cinesi vogliano importare un metodo mecenatistico significa invocare il modello berlusconiano nell'atto stesso in cui si ripudia il suo ispiratore. Tempi finiti, si spera per sempre.


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

Nel frattempo anche Pagni conferma il CDA Fininvest :


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo anche Pagni conferma il CDA Fininvest :



È tutto scritto nel primo post!

no a screen da twitter. Riportare solamente le news.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo anche Pagni conferma il CDA Fininvest :



Ci siamo 

Altro che slittamento


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> È tutto scritto nel primo post!
> 
> no a screen da twitter. Riportare solamente le news.



Ok 

L'unico dubbio però, così come facciamo a evitare che cambino versione a piacimento poi ?


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Luglio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> speriamo nel fallimento, è l'unica speranza che ci rimane


Più che sperarci ormai è una possibilità. In ottica futura la società potrebbe essere sbattuta a destra e a manca, tra un cinese e un indonesiano. Per poi fallire in malo modo.
Peccato non si sia trovato nessuno sceicco annoiato, voglioso di spendere miliardi.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (23 Luglio 2016)

Pensavo... Sonny wu lavora soprattutto in usa/canada, giusto? E dicono che Gancikoff sia in Cina.... Ma se Wu è negli USA, in cina con chi parla Gancikoff?


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Luglio 2016)

Farsa. Addio


----------



## sballotello (23 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eravamo rimasti all'ultimo aggiornamento di Pellegatti che parlava di firma del preliminare l'1-2 agosto ( http://www.milanworld.net/prelimina...tto-all1-2-agosto-le-ultime-news-vt38794.html ) ma, secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, si andrà anche oltre.
> 
> La Fininvest ha fissato un CDA entro i primi giorni di agosto, entro il giorno 4. Di conseguenza, la firma del preliminare slitterà dopo quella data.
> 
> ...



facessero prima a dire che la firma ci sara il 31 agosto..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2016)

Se anche questa dovesse rivelarsi una farsa come sembra, bisogna andare e rompere tutto cioè che si può, da casa Milan allo stadio


----------



## Hellscream (23 Luglio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se anche questa dovesse rivelarsi una farsa come sembra, bisogna andare e rompere tutto cioè che si può, da casa Milan allo stadio



Le prime cose da rompere sono le teste del duo.


----------



## sballotello (23 Luglio 2016)

non voglio mica pensar male..ma se al 31 agosto non firmano e magari annunciano che la cessione è saltata...???


----------



## Crox93 (23 Luglio 2016)

Ancora credete a sta farsa? Se venderà sarà a Settembre/Ottobre (se venderà)
E poi bisogna vedere a chi vende. E' chiaro che in un modo o nell'altro rimarremo ancora in questa situazione per anni e anni.


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ci siamo
> 
> Altro che slittamento



No ma che dici...convocano il CDA straordinario per non vendere più


----------



## Love (23 Luglio 2016)

inizia a puzzare questa cosa...troppi rinvii e si parla di gente che non ci farebbe fare secondo me il salto di qualità...vedremo...fatto sta che anche questa sessione di mercato è andata...sarebbe oro colato se riuscissimo a cedere bacca e a prendere musacchio e zielinski e cuadrado in prestito con obbligo...


----------



## __king george__ (23 Luglio 2016)

scusate ma perchè è saltata fuori questa storia del rinvio?? se è confermato il cda dovrebbe essere una conferma che la firma ci sarà...o sbaglio?? escluso campopiano nessuno parla di rinvio....(intendo oltre la data del cda ovviamente)


----------



## Crox93 (23 Luglio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusate ma perchè è saltata fuori questa storia del rinvio?? se è confermato il cda dovrebbe essere una conferma che la firma ci sarà...o sbaglio?? escluso campopiano nessuno parla di rinvio....(intendo oltre la data del cda ovviamente)



Conoscendo le porcate che fanno magari hanno indetto un CDA per fare un cenone di famiglia da Giannino.


----------



## Tahva (23 Luglio 2016)

Ma sono l'unica a cui, qui dentro, va bene anche questo Sonny Wu, pur di evitare altri "x rimane al 99,99%", "Thiago sarà il nostro capitano", "sto trattando un Mr. X", foto con tizio, foto con caio (entrambi andati alla Juve), "siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti nei giorni dispari di luna piena", "il presidente ama troppo il Milan", "i tifosi non hanno memoria né pazienza", "è Bacca che vuole essere ceduto", "certi amori non finiscono", "ne parliamo da Giannino o a Forte dei Marmi", "Brocchi è un grande allenatore", "non possiamo pensare di imporre il nostro gioco all'Empoli", giochi preziosi, Boateng e Balotelli che tornano perché non li vuole nessun altro e tutte le altre cose VERGOGNOSE che da anni ci propinano? Seriamente pensate che, chiunque sia il compratore, possiamo essere più ridicoli di così? Io lo vedo improbabile. Chiunque ci compri, peggio di questi ultimi anni non può fare. Se sono speculatori, dovranno investire con un minimo di decoro per ottenerne profitti. E già investire, dopo le vacche magre a cui ci siamo abituati in quest'epoca in cui (senza offesa per i tifosi sotto la Lanterna) ci siamo trasformati nel Genoa, è una parola che suona quasi aliena per un tifoso del Milan. Di solito puntiamo i parametri zero in esilio. O buttiamo soldi a caso senza saper condurre un minimo una trattativa (pensiamo alla Roma che ci spenna per quel triciclo senza pedali di Bertolacci).
Ecco, questo. Aspettiamo questo benedetto 31 luglio, questo CDA di inizio agosto, e vediamo. Chiunque ci compri, non può coprirci di imbarazzo più di così.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Luglio 2016)




----------



## mefisto94 (23 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Festa (Sole 24 Ore): Operazione finanziaria o strategia? Nella strenuante trattativa per il Milan, ci sono ancora dettagli importanti che devono emergere. Diciamolo chiaramente, se ci fossero solo Sonny Wu (gestore di un fondo di private equity) e Steven Zhen (imprenditore nel settore delle energie rinnovabili) vuol dire che non ci sarebbe quell'aspetto strategico della cui importanza molti hanno parlato, Berlusconi in primis.
> Il Milan doveva essere il mezzo per dare impulso al calcio cinese e anche lo strumento di approdo dei cinesi e dei loro business in Europa. Ma se i nomi fossero solo i due sopra citati, l'operazione andrebbe ridimensionata. I soggeti in questione sono più investitori finanziari a caccia di un rendimento. Comprerebbero il Milan, lo rilancerebbero per poi rivenderlo. Il "voglio lasciare il Milan in mani sicure" detto da Berlusconi verrebbe così smentito. Significa che Fininvest si prenderebbe i soldi e basta.
> Per questo dico che deve mancare qualcosa che è ancora segreto, come grandi gruppi industriali cinesi statali (quindi appoggiati dal governo) anche con quote di minoranza. Se fosse così, l'operazione avrebbe anche significato strategico e non solo finanziario. E sarebbe un bene per i tifosi del Milan, che altrimenti non potrebbero gioire per la cessione.
> *



.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Luglio 2016)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unica a cui, qui dentro, va bene anche questo Sonny Wu, pur di evitare altri "x rimane al 99,99%", "Thiago sarà il nostro capitano", "sto trattando un Mr. X", foto con tizio, foto con caio (entrambi andati alla Juve), "siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti nei giorni dispari di luna piena", "il presidente ama troppo il Milan", "i tifosi non hanno memoria né pazienza", "è Bacca che vuole essere ceduto", "certi amori non finiscono", "ne parliamo da Giannino o a Forte dei Marmi", "Brocchi è un grande allenatore", "non possiamo pensare di imporre il nostro gioco all'Empoli", giochi preziosi, Boateng e Balotelli che tornano perché non li vuole nessun altro e tutte le altre cose VERGOGNOSE che da anni ci propinano? Seriamente pensate che, chiunque sia il compratore, possiamo essere più ridicoli di così? Io lo vedo improbabile. Chiunque ci compri, peggio di questi ultimi anni non può fare. Se sono speculatori, dovranno investire con un minimo di decoro per ottenerne profitti. E già investire, dopo le vacche magre a cui ci siamo abituati in quest'epoca in cui (senza offesa per i tifosi sotto la Lanterna) ci siamo trasformati nel Genoa, è una parola che suona quasi aliena per un tifoso del Milan. Di solito puntiamo i parametri zero in esilio. O buttiamo soldi a caso senza saper condurre un minimo una trattativa (pensiamo alla Roma che ci spenna per quel triciclo senza pedali di Bertolacci).
> Ecco, questo. Aspettiamo questo benedetto 31 luglio, questo CDA di inizio agosto, e vediamo. Chiunque ci compri, non può coprirci di imbarazzo più di così.



Fossi sicuro che il pazzo metta questa benedetta firma potrei anche esser d'accordo con te. Ma il punto focale è questo : io non ci credo. E ho finito di crederci il giorno in cui se ne sono usciti fuori con la buona nuova che anzichè l'80% si è decisi di trattare per il 100% ergo sarebbe servito più tempo per risistemare il tutto e la firma slitta.
Ma si sta trattando per il milan dove ballano miliardi o forse qualcuno sta vendendo la collezione personale di 'topolino'??
Diamine, a tutto c'è un limite.


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi vedo che certe domande non se le fa solo Campopiano (e Festa era tra quelli che riteneva Evergrande dentro, dopo aver approfondito). Vediamo come va a finire... e speriamo bene.



Scusami re , te lo dico perche' stimo te e I tuoi post precisi e puntuali, ma se chiedi di commentare notizie e non le fonti, allora non vale neanche usare le notizie per riabilitare le fonti che la credibilita' la stanno perdendo


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Luglio 2016)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unica a cui, qui dentro, va bene anche questo Sonny Wu, pur di evitare altri "x rimane al 99,99%", "Thiago sarà il nostro capitano", "sto trattando un Mr. X", foto con tizio, foto con caio (entrambi andati alla Juve), "siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti nei giorni dispari di luna piena", "il presidente ama troppo il Milan", "i tifosi non hanno memoria né pazienza", "è Bacca che vuole essere ceduto", "certi amori non finiscono", "ne parliamo da Giannino o a Forte dei Marmi", "Brocchi è un grande allenatore", "non possiamo pensare di imporre il nostro gioco all'Empoli", giochi preziosi, Boateng e Balotelli che tornano perché non li vuole nessun altro e tutte le altre cose VERGOGNOSE che da anni ci propinano? Seriamente pensate che, chiunque sia il compratore, possiamo essere più ridicoli di così? Io lo vedo improbabile. Chiunque ci compri, peggio di questi ultimi anni non può fare. Se sono speculatori, dovranno investire con un minimo di decoro per ottenerne profitti. E già investire, dopo le vacche magre a cui ci siamo abituati in quest'epoca in cui (senza offesa per i tifosi sotto la Lanterna) ci siamo trasformati nel Genoa, è una parola che suona quasi aliena per un tifoso del Milan. Di solito puntiamo i parametri zero in esilio. O buttiamo soldi a caso senza saper condurre un minimo una trattativa (pensiamo alla Roma che ci spenna per quel triciclo senza pedali di Bertolacci).
> Ecco, questo. Aspettiamo questo benedetto 31 luglio, questo CDA di inizio agosto, e vediamo. Chiunque ci compri, non può coprirci di imbarazzo più di così.



A me andrebbe bene persino squinzi, o chiunque anche de squattrinato, che riporti in po do dignita' e una squadra da tifare, non le soap opera e I mercati fatti con le marchette


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2016)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unica a cui, qui dentro, va bene anche questo Sonny Wu, pur di evitare altri "x rimane al 99,99%", "Thiago sarà il nostro capitano", "sto trattando un Mr. X", foto con tizio, foto con caio (entrambi andati alla Juve), "siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti nei giorni dispari di luna piena", "il presidente ama troppo il Milan", "i tifosi non hanno memoria né pazienza", "è Bacca che vuole essere ceduto", "certi amori non finiscono", "ne parliamo da Giannino o a Forte dei Marmi", "Brocchi è un grande allenatore", "non possiamo pensare di imporre il nostro gioco all'Empoli", giochi preziosi, Boateng e Balotelli che tornano perché non li vuole nessun altro e tutte le altre cose VERGOGNOSE che da anni ci propinano? Seriamente pensate che, chiunque sia il compratore, possiamo essere più ridicoli di così? Io lo vedo improbabile. Chiunque ci compri, peggio di questi ultimi anni non può fare. Se sono speculatori, dovranno investire con un minimo di decoro per ottenerne profitti. E già investire, dopo le vacche magre a cui ci siamo abituati in quest'epoca in cui (senza offesa per i tifosi sotto la Lanterna) ci siamo trasformati nel Genoa, è una parola che suona quasi aliena per un tifoso del Milan. Di solito puntiamo i parametri zero in esilio. O buttiamo soldi a caso senza saper condurre un minimo una trattativa (pensiamo alla Roma che ci spenna per quel triciclo senza pedali di Bertolacci).
> Ecco, questo. Aspettiamo questo benedetto 31 luglio, questo CDA di inizio agosto, e vediamo. Chiunque ci compri, non può coprirci di imbarazzo più di così.



Il mio punto di vista è esattamente il tuo. Identico, sembra che ci siamo trapiantati i cervelli. A me Sonny Wu va benissimo, pur che ci liberi da questo schifo con una società sana, anche se non ricca.

L'unica mia paura, emersa in questi ultimissimi giorni, è che il burattinaio sia sempre il solito e che quindi anche questi nomi si nascondino dietro a malaffari di Berlusconi.
E' da ieri sera che anch'io ho questa paura, dopo il post di Campopiano che mi ha un po' allarmato... e il rinvio mi sembra andare pericolosamente verso quella direzione.


----------



## Coripra (23 Luglio 2016)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unica a cui, qui dentro, va bene anche questo Sonny Wu, pur di evitare altri "x rimane al 99,99%", "Thiago sarà il nostro capitano", "sto trattando un Mr. X", foto con tizio, foto con caio (entrambi andati alla Juve), "siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti nei giorni dispari di luna piena", "il presidente ama troppo il Milan", "i tifosi non hanno memoria né pazienza", "è Bacca che vuole essere ceduto", "certi amori non finiscono", "ne parliamo da Giannino o a Forte dei Marmi", "Brocchi è un grande allenatore", "non possiamo pensare di imporre il nostro gioco all'Empoli", giochi preziosi, Boateng e Balotelli che tornano perché non li vuole nessun altro e tutte le altre cose VERGOGNOSE che da anni ci propinano? Seriamente pensate che, chiunque sia il compratore, possiamo essere più ridicoli di così? Io lo vedo improbabile. Chiunque ci compri, peggio di questi ultimi anni non può fare. Se sono speculatori, dovranno investire con un minimo di decoro per ottenerne profitti. E già investire, dopo le vacche magre a cui ci siamo abituati in quest'epoca in cui (senza offesa per i tifosi sotto la Lanterna) ci siamo trasformati nel Genoa, è una parola che suona quasi aliena per un tifoso del Milan. Di solito puntiamo i parametri zero in esilio. O buttiamo soldi a caso senza saper condurre un minimo una trattativa (pensiamo alla Roma che ci spenna per quel triciclo senza pedali di Bertolacci).
> Ecco, questo. Aspettiamo questo benedetto 31 luglio, questo CDA di inizio agosto, e vediamo. Chiunque ci compri, non può coprirci di imbarazzo più di così.



Non posso che concordare.
Temo piuttosto, come molti qui, che la liberazione da ciò che hai così bene indicato e puntualizzato, possa non concretizzarsi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: Gancikoff sta tornando dalla Cina con le risposte che tutti attendono.*


----------



## massvi (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Gancikoff sta tornando dalla Cina con le risposte che tutti attendono.*



La Cina non e' vicina, povero Ganci. 
Con tutte la tecnologia che c'e' devono mandare un uomo a chiedere di persona delle cose ... ma dove siamo???
Questa trattativa con i continui rinvii e' una buffonata, i cinesi che vogliono il Milan hanno tutti un sacco di soldi in teoria, ma nessuno di questi lo comprerebbe per conto loro. Devono fare le cordate e le collette.
Per me se Fininvest non mette soldi o abbassa le pretese e i costi gestionali di molto, siamo letteralmente finiti. Altri 5 anni così e il Milan scompare ... ma potrebbe essere utile per rinascere veramente.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Gancikoff sta tornando dalla Cina con le risposte che tutti attendono.*


Altro che rinvio.. Per me ci possono essere anche tanti pesci piccoli basta che firmino entro il 31! Poi in caso i pesci grandi in sto fondo entreranno mano a mano!


----------



## Aron (23 Luglio 2016)

*Andrea Montanari su risposta ad altri utenti: "Aspettate ancora una settimana. Fininvest vuole vendere davvero."*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari su risposta ad altri utenti: "Aspettate ancora una settimana. Fininvest vuole vendere davvero."*


Si aspetta tranquillamente, basta che il tutto si chiuda entro il 31!


----------



## massvi (23 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari su risposta ad altri utenti: "Aspettate ancora una settimana. Fininvest vuole vendere davvero."*



Anche sto fatto di aspetta, spera, vediamo, eccoci, forse ... non si e' mai visto in nessuna trattativa del Mondo. 
Calciatori e addetti che dicono che il Milan e' stato venduto, ma se chiedessero chi sono i compratori non saprebbero minimamente rispondere. L'uomo nero nell'armadio? Potrebbero azzardare questa risposta.


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari su risposta ad altri utenti: "Aspettate ancora una settimana. Fininvest vuole vendere davvero."*



altro pallonaro sto montanari, cmq spero sta storia serva di lezione a tutti, il prossimo anno quando uscirà un'altra cordata fasulla, attenti a farvi i film in testa, post romanzati e altre amenità simili


----------



## Aron (23 Luglio 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Anche sto fatto di aspetta, spera, vediamo, eccoci, forse ... non si e' mai visto in nessuna trattativa del Mondo.
> Calciatori e addetti che dicono che il Milan e' stato venduto, ma se chiedessero chi sono i compratori non saprebbero minimamente rispondere. L'uomo nero nell'armadio? Potrebbero azzardare questa risposta.



In realtà non c'è nulla di anomalo che i compratori restino nell'ombra prima della firma del preliminare.
Sarebbe anomalo dopo la firma sul preliminare e sarebbe impossibile dopo il closing.

L'impazienza di vedere il Milan in nuove mani, i teatrini di questa società e proprietà, e la preoccupazione per un mercato al momento inesistente, sono tutti elementi che ingannano il pensiero dei tifosi.

I cinesi se ne fregano di fare un favore ai tifosi esponendosi in prima persona senza avere la certezza assoluta dell'ufficialità.
Il teatrino Bee non è piaciuto ai cinesi, e nessuno di chi acquista il Milan è disposto a fare figuracce fino a che Berlusconi sarà al comando.

Galatioto è stato rassicurante: "_Parliamo di un club importantissimo, altrimenti non ci muoveremmo. Il gruppo cinese ha molta ambizione, ed è formato da persone di grande livello. Penso che quest'operazione possa portare grandi successi al club. Mi ricorda il passaggio di proprietà dei Warriors. Ancora oggi ricevo messaggi di ringraziamento da parte dei tifosi." _


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Gancikoff sta tornando dalla Cina con le risposte che tutti attendono.*



Forse ha finito la ricarica e non può dare le risp x telefono


----------



## robs91 (23 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari su risposta ad altri utenti: "Aspettate ancora una settimana. Fininvest vuole vendere davvero."*



Peccato che finivest non conti nulla.


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Peccato che finivest non conti nulla.



Ah si ? 

Peccato che sia proprio Fininvest al momento l'azionista di maggioranza.

Però forse tu preferisci andare ancora dietro alla narrativa di "Silvio che decide" immagino (narrativa che è molto comoda così che *nessun'altro si debba assumere le proprie responsabilità*, tanto è tutta colpa del Silvio) ?


----------



## DannySa (23 Luglio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Andrea Montanari su risposta ad altri utenti: "Aspettate ancora una settimana. Fininvest vuole vendere davvero."*



Ormai cambia poco che si firmi in tempo utile per fare un mercato decente, cambia poco che si firmi il 4 agosto piuttosto che il 28 luglio, a Fininvest va benissimo che passi un po' di tempo per avere la scusa di non sganciare 1€ in questo mercato, come avevo detto in passato a loro non frega nulla che il Milan sia competitivo nella prossima stagione proprio perché stanno sbaraccando e secondo me la cessione si farà, sia che ci sia dietro Sonny tranquilli wu sia che escano fuori altri nomi importanti come Evergrande a Baidu.
Il mercato è stato già impostato in una certa maniera, quindi sarebbe questione di pochi giorni, l'unica grana che l'incapace non è riuscito a risolvere è la cessione di Bacca per finanziarsi un paio di colpi e quindi non dover portare tutto il lavoro a ferragosto, cosa che peraltro non gli dispiace perché gli dà la solita popolarità (l'ultima).
La cessione si farà, Fininvest sta sbaraccando e lo sta facendo alla sua maniera (malissimo) e ciò mi dà grande gioia perché il malanno numero uno di questa società, Galliani, il dì 31 agosto si toglierà dalle palle.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione il cinese intervistato ieri,i media fanno il gioco di Berlusconi.Ormai è evidente a tutti(tranne ai giornalisti) che è una pagliacciata e che il nano non vende.



Ma basta dai .


----------



## danjr (23 Luglio 2016)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> A me andrebbe bene persino squinzi, o chiunque anche de squattrinato, che riporti in po do dignita' e una squadra da tifare, non le soap opera e I mercati fatti con le marchette



A me andrebbe bene anche taci


----------



## robs91 (23 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Ah si ?
> 
> Peccato che sia proprio Fininvest al momento l'azionista di maggioranza.
> 
> Però forse tu preferisci andare ancora dietro alla narrativa di "Silvio che decide" immagino (narrativa che è molto comoda così che *nessun'altro si debba assumere le proprie responsabilità*, tanto è tutta colpa del Silvio) ?



Non è che vado dietro alla narrativa,è così e basta.Decide Silvio Berlusconi,non di certo Franzosi o Cannatelli.


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non è che vado dietro alla narrativa,è così e basta.Decide Silvio Berlusconi,non di certo Franzosi o Cannatelli.



Che c'entrano franzosi e cannatelli. Sai benissimo chi decide, in questo momento storico, in Fininvest. 

Comunque lasciamo perdere tanto tu resterai comunque della tua idea a prescindere mi pare di intuire.


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ci siamo
> 
> Altro che slittamento



Pagni era quello che ci dava presi Pjaca e Benatia che sono andati alla squadra del cuore di Galliani
Giusto per la cronaca


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> No ma che dici...convocano il CDA straordinario per non vendere più



C'è poco da ridere . Grazie a questa grande società stiamo buttando un mercato , che poi i mazzieri e cortigiani dei media diano la colpa a Bacca me ne frega il giusto . Per mesi ci è stata propinata la questione di gente facoltosa e che tirasse fuori soldi sul mercato .


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Pagni era quello che ci dava presi Pjaca e Benatia che sono andati alla squadra del cuore di Galliani
> Giusto per la cronaca



In realtà non disse affatto che erano presi (basta cercare su twitter)

il 3 luglio scrisse :

*"Kovacevic, Pjaca, Benatia...il nuovo #Milan cinese avverte la Juve...."*

e il 4 luglio aggiunse :

*"@Resenzatrono kovacic, Pjaca viene dato in bilico, Benatia ci hanno provato; il senso è che è cambiato l'atteggiamento: basta parametri zero"*

se non ricordo male in quel periodo le voci sui giornali davano il Milan su tutti questi nomi appunto.


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Luglio 2016)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unica a cui, qui dentro, va bene anche questo Sonny Wu, pur di evitare altri "x rimane al 99,99%", "Thiago sarà il nostro capitano", "sto trattando un Mr. X", foto con tizio, foto con caio (entrambi andati alla Juve), "siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti nei giorni dispari di luna piena", "il presidente ama troppo il Milan", "i tifosi non hanno memoria né pazienza", "è Bacca che vuole essere ceduto", "certi amori non finiscono", "ne parliamo da Giannino o a Forte dei Marmi", "Brocchi è un grande allenatore", "non possiamo pensare di imporre il nostro gioco all'Empoli", giochi preziosi, Boateng e Balotelli che tornano perché non li vuole nessun altro e tutte le altre cose VERGOGNOSE che da anni ci propinano? Seriamente pensate che, chiunque sia il compratore, possiamo essere più ridicoli di così? Io lo vedo improbabile. Chiunque ci compri, peggio di questi ultimi anni non può fare. Se sono speculatori, dovranno investire con un minimo di decoro per ottenerne profitti. E già investire, dopo le vacche magre a cui ci siamo abituati in quest'epoca in cui (senza offesa per i tifosi sotto la Lanterna) ci siamo trasformati nel Genoa, è una parola che suona quasi aliena per un tifoso del Milan. Di solito puntiamo i parametri zero in esilio. O buttiamo soldi a caso senza saper condurre un minimo una trattativa (pensiamo alla Roma che ci spenna per quel triciclo senza pedali di Bertolacci).
> Ecco, questo. Aspettiamo questo benedetto 31 luglio, questo CDA di inizio agosto, e vediamo. Chiunque ci compri, non può coprirci di imbarazzo più di così.



Tutto giusto , ma ti consiglio di dare una occhiata in giro , su Internet e nella vita "reale " . Scoprirai che c'è una grande fetta di pubblico rossonero che ancora si sta facendo incantare dai due cabarettisti e sta spalando fango sui cinesi , perchè sono "straccioni " . Se voi pensate che il problema siano solo Galliani e Berlusconi azzeccate in parte . Qua c'è gente che ancora crede alle loro parole 
La più grande responsabilità di tutta la informazione giornalistica italiana è la incapacità di portare fatti concreti e di fare una completa informazione . Non si salva nessuno . Persino Festa sta rapidamente facendo la fine di Belinazzo la scorsa stagione
Pagni è un altro che spara sentenze su acquisti e cessioni e non ci prende mai ( basta guardare il suo profilo Twitter ) Montanari idem ( la storia dei concomitanti impegni lavorativi dei cinesi e di Finivest per giustificare il rinvio ). Campopiano si è fatto un nome su questa trattativa
Sky naviga a vista , Mediaset è vergognosamente zerbina , Rai come Sky .
Se non si chiude eventualmente vi posso garantire che Berlusconi ne uscirà lindo


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> In realtà non disse affatto che erano presi (basta cercare su twitter)
> 
> il 3 luglio scrisse :
> 
> ...



Il 3 ha scritto una cosa , poi qualcuno glielo ha fatto notare e il 4 ha cambiato toni . Si è esposto largamente .
I due post sono completamente diversi . Ha fatto quello che ha fatto Campopiano . 
E la smentita contiene una altra mezza bugia . Atteggiamento cambiato e parametri zero . Vedremo a fine mercato .


----------



## Edric (23 Luglio 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Il 3 ha scritto una cosa , poi qualcuno glielo ha fatto notare e il 4 ha cambiato toni . Si è esposto largamente .
> I due post sono completamente diversi . Ha fatto quello che ha fatto Campopiano .
> E la smentita contiene una altra mezza bugia . Atteggiamento cambiato e parametri zero . Vedremo a fine mercato .



Solo che però stai inserendo *tue conclusioni* affibbiandole a frasi in cui *non* c'è scritto affatto quello che sostieni. 

Da nessuna parte Pagni asserisce che gli affari sono belli che conclusi, come mi pare sostenevi poco fa.

La seconda risposta è chiaramente una precisazione del senso del messaggio, basta leggersela (risposta a un commento tra l'altro chiaramente provocatorio, come pare sia uso comune a un certo tipo di utenza su twitter)


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Luglio 2016)

non se ne può più.

ci stanno portando allo sfinimento.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Luglio 2016)

Ancora vi affannate a difendere questi? Hanno fatti tutta una figura ridicola, chi più chi meno. Se Bloomberg non usciva fuori con l'articolo su Sonny Wu, questi stavano ancora a raccontare miti e leggende.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ancora vi affannate a difendere questi? Hanno fatti tutta una figura ridicola, chi più chi meno. Se Bloomberg non usciva fuori con l'articolo su Sonny Wu, questi stavano ancora a raccontare miti e leggende.



Perfetto.


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Luglio 2016)

prima o poi ci sara' una fine a questa storia....

si rompera' l'elastico.....

la sapremo mai la verita' ?????


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Luglio 2016)

*Gazzetta: un socio italiano racconta Sonny Wu: "Ricco, geniale e simpatico. Dorme poco e lavora tanto"*


----------



## fra29 (24 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: un socio italiano racconta Sonny Wu: "Ricco, geniale e simpatico. Dorme poco e lavora tanto"*



La descrizione di Galliani praticamente..


----------



## VonVittel (24 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: un socio italiano racconta Sonny Wu: "Ricco, geniale e simpatico. Dorme poco e lavora tanto"*



E questo socio italiano è Galliani per caso?


----------



## VonVittel (24 Luglio 2016)

Poveri noi. Non capisco perché solo noi dobbiamo sorbirci questi teatrini. Ci deve andare sempre male. 
A questo ci manca solo che quello che ci acquista è un teorico che elabora leggi, che di cognome fa Murphy...


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: un socio italiano racconta Sonny Wu: "Ricco, geniale e simpatico. Dorme poco e lavora tanto"*




.


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Luglio 2016)

Che nervi... Quando finirà?


----------



## martinmilan (24 Luglio 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Che nervi... Quando finirà?



prossima settimana di certo...qualsiasi altro slittamento non dovrebbe più interessarci dato che ormai la stagione sarebbe più che compromessa...a quel punto potrebbero firmare anche a dicembre che a noi non fa nè caldo nè freddo...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> prossima settimana di certo...qualsiasi altro slittamento non dovrebbe più interessarci dato che ormai la stagione sarebbe più che compromessa...a quel punto potrebbero firmare anche a dicembre che a noi non fa nè caldo nè freddo...



Potrebbe esserci un nuovo slittamento perchè dopo il 100% delle quote berlusconi potrebbe metterci dentro anche galliani e il cagnolino. Bisogna riscrivere tutto..... ci si vede notte di san lorenzo!!!


----------



## martinmilan (24 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Potrebbe esserci un nuovo slittamento perchè dopo il 100% delle quote berlusconi potrebbe metterci dentro anche galliani e il cagnolino. Bisogna riscrivere tutto..... ci si vede notte di san lorenzo!!!



non voglio nemmeno più scherzare guarda.....il 31 è l'ultima data disponibile affinchè si possa rimettere in carreggiata la stagione...
Superata quella data io saluto tutti perchè un altra stagione fuori da tutto non voglio nè vederla nè commentarla...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> non voglio nemmeno più scherzare guarda.....il 31 è l'ultima data disponibile affinchè si possa rimettere in carreggiata la stagione...
> Superata quella data io saluto tutti perchè un altra stagione fuori da tutto non voglio nè vederla nè commentarla...



Anche io mi sono dato fine luglio come termine ultimo. Oltre quel giorno io mi alzo e abbandono il teatrino....
Lo spettacolo non è più di mio gusto.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Anche io mi sono dato fine luglio come termine ultimo. Oltre quel giorno io mi alzo e abbandono il teatrino....
> Lo spettacolo non è più di mio gusto.


Entro mercoledì voglio già conferme ufficiali che si firmi...
Se si firma realmente lo si sa almeno 3-4 giorni prima,se invece a fine settimana non si sa ancora nulla allora lo slittamento è scontato.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Entro mercoledì voglio già conferme ufficiali che si firmi...
> Se si firma realmente lo si sa almeno 3-4 giorni prima,se invece a fine settimana non si sa ancora nulla allora lo slittamento è scontato.



Non ci piove su questo. Ancora pochi giorni e poi saremo alla resa dei conti. Il silenzio di fininvest ora comincia a esser 'assordante'.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ci piove su questo. Ancora pochi giorni e poi saremo alla resa dei conti. Il silenzio di fininvest ora comincia a esser 'assordante'.



Davvero preoccupante...ad una settimana dalla probabile firma dovrebbe esserci una cagnara mai vista per una firma storica invece nulla...e non mi vengano a dire che vogliono fare tutto in segreto perchè è stata la stessa Fininvest a voler rendere pubblica la trattativa annunciando l'esclusiva...davvero preoccupante questo stallo...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Davvero preoccupante...ad una settimana dalla probabile firma dovrebbe esserci una cagnara mai vista per una firma storica invece nulla...e non mi vengano a dire che vogliono fare tutto in segreto perchè è stata la stessa Fininvest a voler rendere pubblica la trattativa annunciando l'esclusiva...davvero preoccupante questo stallo...



A ciò aggiungici che i pochi nomi che sono venuti fuori sono usciti dalla 'parte cinese'. Quasi a forzare uno stallo pericoloso....


----------



## martinmilan (24 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A ciò aggiungici che i pochi nomi che sono venuti fuori sono usciti dalla 'parte cinese'. Quasi a forzare uno stallo pericoloso....



Che rabbia...Tridente Suso Bonaventura Niang,centrocampo Bertolacci Montolivo Poli....

Altra stagione di una melma che più melma non si può,mentre la Juve ci darà 35 punti di distacco...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2016)

Oramai non cambia nulla , la stagione è compromessa .... Se , e ormai mi vengono i dubbi questi cinesi avranno intenzione di metterci il cash sarà solo dall estate prossima .

Oramai non mi frega più niente , morissero tutti .


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai non cambia nulla , la stagione è compromessa .... Se , e ormai mi vengono i dubbi questi cinesi avranno intenzione di metterci il cash sarà solo dall estate prossima .
> 
> Oramai non mi frega più niente , morissero tutti .



.


----------



## mabadi (24 Luglio 2016)

Se il Cda era fissato per il 4 agosto vuol dire che non c'è mai stata intenzione di firmare prima e quindi in relatà non c'è stato alcun rinvio.
Salvo che sia un cda per comunicare i risultati di una cessione già precedentemente autorizzata e quindi firmeranno prima.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oramai non cambia nulla , la stagione è compromessa .... Se , e ormai mi vengono i dubbi questi cinesi avranno intenzione di metterci il cash sarà solo dall estate prossima .
> 
> Oramai non mi frega più niente , morissero tutti .



Però io qualche speranza la conservo ancora...naturalmente la juve è inarrivabile ma se firmano entro il 31 ci potrebbe essere lo spazio per 4-5 buoni acquisti...dipende da come saranno questi cinesi ma ho la concreta paura che siano gente col braccino cortissimo e gran risparmiatori.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Luglio 2016)

*http://www.milanworld.net/sonny-wu-...iano-ricco-geniale-e-vt38809.html#post1022925*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *http://www.milanworld.net/sonny-wu-...iano-ricco-geniale-e-vt38809.html#post1022925*



E.....

Addio sogni di gloria.


----------



## bambagias (24 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Altra stagione di una melma che più melma non si può,mentre la Juve ci darà 35 punti di distacco...



Ma se la Juve arriva a 95 punti noi come li raggiungiamo i 60? Quest'anno ce ne hanno rifilati 44, l'anno prossimo sarà peggio...


----------



## martinmilan (24 Luglio 2016)

bambagias ha scritto:


> Ma se la Juve arriva a 95 punti noi come li raggiungiamo i 60? Quest'anno ce ne hanno rifilati 44, l'anno prossimo sarà peggio...



Già...non ricordavo nemmeno...ad un certo punto della stagione non me ne fregava più nulla...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Però io qualche speranza la conservo ancora...naturalmente la juve è inarrivabile ma se firmano entro il 31 ci potrebbe essere lo spazio per 4-5 buoni acquisti...dipende da come saranno questi cinesi ma ho la concreta paura che siano gente col braccino cortissimo e gran risparmiatori.



Non ha senso , comprare il Milan e non farlo tornare grande equivale a buttare via letteralmente i soldi e i cinesi lo sanno bene . Per guadagnarci che poi è L unico motivo che li ha spinti a prendere il Milan è investire tanto , tantissimo sul mercato così da far tornare il marchio al top mondo poi quotare in borsa e rivendere . 

LA LOGICA È QUESTA , ma siccome in mezzo c'è Berlusconi io finché non sarà tagliato fuori al 100% non sarò MAI completamente tranquillo .

Parliamo del diavolo in persona parliamo di uno che ha usato L Italia per 20anni , mai e poi mai fidarsi .


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2016)

Ma infatti il problema non sono i cinesi (o presunti tali). Il problema è Silvio Berlusconi, insieme al suo braccio destro. Impossibile fidarsi di questi due demoni. Sono capaci di tutto. Ricordatevelo sempre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il problema non sono i cinesi (o presunti tali). Il problema è Silvio Berlusconi, insieme al suo braccio destro. Impossibile fidarsi di questi due demoni. Sono capaci di tutto. Ricordatevelo sempre.



Tutto quello che dice è una menzogna, e l'esatto contrario. Forse era già tutto finito con quelle dichiarazioni fuori dall'ospedale.


----------



## robs91 (24 Luglio 2016)

Firma la prossima settimana ma c'è il silenzio assoluto e non si sa niente,bah...Vorrei tanto sbagliarmi,ma mi sa proprio che non accadrà nulla anche nei prossimi sette giorni,altrimenti le notizie ufficiose filtrerebbero e tutte le fonti concorderebbero su una data precisa con notizie circa viaggi dei rappresentanti cinesi in Italia o di rappresentanti finivest in cina(un pò come accaduto con Suning-Inter).Invece si resta sul vago,c'è chi dice che avverrà entro questa settimana,chi il 31 luglio,chi i primi di agosto,chi addirittura dopo.Non ci siamo proprio ahimè.


----------



## Butcher (24 Luglio 2016)

Noto che finalmente quasi tutti hanno aperto gli occhi.
Le cose che non andavano si vedevano sin dall'inizio, ragazzi!


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Luglio 2016)

Nessuno sa nulla. Ricamano notizie tratte da sensazioni, messaggini di tifosi/persone su Twitter/Facebook o da interviste dove non si è detto praticamente nulla. 
Quindi più che confusione c'è solo silenzio. Ed il silenzio manda in confusione. 

Io mi auguro solo che i personaggi coinvolti in questa storia siano consapevoli e decisi sul da farsi...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Luglio 2016)

Vabbeh ma il silenzio poteva andare bene prima ora si
sono allungati troppo i tempi e il tutto si va a riperquotere
sull' immagine, sul mercato,sul Merchandising,sugli abbonamenti
TV e abbonamenti allo stadio,ecc,ecc, cioè questa trattativa
gestita in questo modo gli sta facendo perdere una marea di
soldi, questi parlano di stadio nuovo e non si rendono conto
che rischiano di fare 5000 abbonati..


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il problema non sono i cinesi (o presunti tali). Il problema è Silvio Berlusconi, insieme al suo braccio destro. Impossibile fidarsi di questi due demoni. Sono capaci di tutto. Ricordatevelo sempre.



Sono anni che sta facendo di tutto per disfarsi del Milan...

Il resto è tutta facciata, il problema è che in questi ultimi anni la società è diventata un pozzo mangia soldi senza fondo e soprattutto senza risultati.


----------



## mabadi (25 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me l'investitore è sempre stato WU.
Galiatoto o Wu avevano assicurato a Berlusconi che il Milan lo avrebbe preso un fondo a cui avrebbero partecipato diverse grosse società, fra cui Jack Ma statali ecc.
Poi si è scoperto -verso il 25 giugno- che non c'era nessuno di famoso e che si trattava di un bluff o comunque soggetti diversi da quelli che si pensavano.
Successivamente non ho idea di cosa sia successo, ma B ha rilasciato quelle dichiarazioni uscendo dall'ospedale.
Potrebbe anche darsi che si sia rotto e venda a chiunque.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Luglio 2016)




----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Cioè Re???

Parlano di Milan???????.... dicono solo che c'è da aspettare?????


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Luglio 2016)

Bravo...

C'è Sempre e solo da aspettare!!


----------



## Black (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



ma dov'è che si capisce che è riferito al Milan?


----------



## malos (25 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ma dov'è che si capisce che è riferito al Milan?



Bè i nomi in italiano che twittano sono un indizio.

In ogni caso preghiamo, l'unica cosa che resta da fare


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Please wait for the official announcement


----------



## fra29 (25 Luglio 2016)

Perché il messaggio era una risposta a un tweet "buy AC Milan"


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2016)

Io rimango della mia idea , tutto quello che si è scritto in queste ultime settimane riguardo a chi compone la cordata e altri spifferi sono solo speculazioni giornalaie . 

Bisogna e lo dico a tutti me compreso prendere le distanze da queste notizie che poi notizie non sono .. Ravezzani ? Beppe Fetish ne sanno quanto ne so io di questa trattativa ... conviene smetterla di dare credito a queste persone .

Discorso Campopiano , io mi sono fatto un idea ed è che lui fino ad un certo punto aveva veramente notizie di prima mano.. poi il rubinetto si è chiuso e ha iniziato ad andare a tentoni finche non ci indovinava .. detto questo diamogli atto di essere stato il primo per mesi a dare le notizie in anteprima . 

Conclusione di tutto : 
Aspettiamo , oramai sono 30/45 gironi che ci facciamo il sangue amaro e che ci scanniamo l'uno con l'altro per stupidate . La misura è colma gli abbonamenti non li sta facendo nessuno .. le disdette alle tv stanno arrivando a pioggia e gli acquisti stanno a 0 . 

o arriva la cina con il cash o sarò un disastro epocale che come ha scritto qualcuno rimarrà nella storia .


----------



## Solo (25 Luglio 2016)

Sto cominciando a capire cosa provano le donne durante la gravidanza...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Qualche giorno fa li contattai su facebook e chiesi esplicitamente "Are you buying Ac Milan?" e mi risposero allo stesso e identico modo.

Comunque non significa nulla. Io lo feci per gioco , figuriamoci se un dipendente che gestisce le pagine social possa avere informazioni.


----------



## Crox93 (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Ormai siamo la piu grande barzelletta del mondo, secondo me ci stanno trollando e basta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa li contattai su facebook e chiesi esplicitamente "Are you buying Ac Milan?" e mi risposero allo stesso e identico modo.
> 
> Comunque non significa nulla. Io lo feci per gioco , figuriamoci se un dipendente che gestisce le pagine social possa avere informazioni.



Beh la ragazza che cura la comunicazione della mia ditta è al corrente di piani futuri..ma ovviamente fa filtrare quello che si può dire  ahaha...ovviamente paragone che non sta in piedi dai


----------



## martinmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



beh beh...aspettare per gli annunci ufficiali...mi sembra che siamo a cavallo..

Questa settimana comunque è l'ultima per la mia pazienza,dopodichè bisogna fare qualcosa,bisogna che quei 4 ifosi veri che esistono ancora a Milano facciano una bella contestazione davanti a Casa Milan...lodevono fare! Esigiamo spiegazioni.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Luglio 2016)

Io il 2 Agosto vado in vacanza per cui avrò la mente libera e penserò ad altro. Non dovessero arrivare le firme me ne frego , penso a voi poveracci in caso di non firma che dovrete continuare a seguire notizie giorno per giorno.


----------



## Black (25 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa li contattai su facebook e chiesi esplicitamente "Are you buying Ac Milan?" e mi risposero allo stesso e identico modo.
> 
> Comunque non significa nulla. Io lo feci per gioco , figuriamoci se un dipendente che gestisce le pagine social possa avere informazioni.



bè ovvio che non è certo l'AD a gestire le pagine social. Ma scrivere una frase del genere significa comunque esporsi parecchio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> beh beh...aspettare per gli annunci ufficiali...mi sembra che siamo a cavallo..
> 
> Questa settimana comunque è l'ultima per la mia pazienza,dopodichè bisogna fare qualcosa,bisogna che quei 4 ifosi veri che esistono ancora a Milano facciano una bella contestazione davanti a Casa Milan...lodevono fare! Esigiamo spiegazioni.



La gente non si alza da davanti al divano quando hai un presidente del consiglio che ti insulta da 2 anni non eletto da nessuno che ti sta togliendo il futuro figurarsi se lo fa per una squadra di calcio .


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh la ragazza che cura la comunicazione della mia ditta è al corrente di piani futuri..ma ovviamente fa filtrare quello che si può dire  ahaha...ovviamente paragone che non sta in piedi dai



Si ok, va bene, ma è gnocca? 



Black ha scritto:


> bè ovvio che non è certo l'AD a gestire le pagine social. Ma scrivere una frase del genere significa comunque esporsi parecchio.



Beh, hanno solo detto che non hanno alcuna notizia in merito e nel caso bisogna aspettare un annuncio ufficiale.

Non stanno confermando nulla...per ora.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> bè ovvio che non è certo l'AD a gestire le pagine social. Ma scrivere una frase del genere significa comunque esporsi parecchio.



Esatto,un dipendente non direbbe mai una cosa del genere.A quel punto ò è una ragazzina cinese nuova ed inesperta che non sa cosa rispondere e non sa se sia vera la storia della trattativa oppure siamo davvero ad un passo dalle firme e loro ci sono.
Troppo clamoroso dire''vi prego di aspettare gli annunci ufficiali''


----------



## martinmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La gente non si alza da davanti al divano quando hai un presidente del consiglio che ti insulta da 2 anni non eletto da nessuno che ti sta togliendo il futuro figurarsi se lo fa per una squadra di calcio .



Beh allora sono i tifosi più ebeti di Italia scusami eh...in qualunque altra società importante farebbero una mega contestazione.Qualunque.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Luglio 2016)

* Ordine: la firma arriverà tra venerdì e sabato. Sono esclusi ulteriori rinvii. E il merito è di Gancikoff che è rientrato ieri dal viaggio in Cina servito per bruciare le ultime tappe. Invece di utilizzare mail e telefoni, il viaggio è servito per discutere de visu gli ultimi dettagli con gli investitori della cordata in riferimento al passaggio del 100% del Milan. Tutto il lavoro fatto prima riferito al 70/80% è stato cestinato e il preliminare è stato riscritto con cifre, scadenze e pagamenti, senza più il capitolo della governance mista tra gli acquisti delle due tranche. Confermata anche la penale di 100M, di questi 15 verranno versati come cauzione in un deposito vincolato. Gli altri 85 verranno depositati più avanti. Questi soldi verranno ritirati da Fininvest solo se la trattativa dovesse rompersi per colpa dei cinesi. Nel frattempo Galatioto è previsto di nuovo a Milano, segno che siamo arrivati al momento decisivo.*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Luglio 2016)

*Il Giornale riporta che non ci sono rinvii , Gancikoff è volato in Cina per velocizzare le operazioni e limare gli ultimi dettagli. Si firma tra Venerdì e Sabato.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ok, va bene, ma è gnocca?



Ahahah affatto 

Ma diciamo che a qualcuno andrebbe bene comunque


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Ordine: la firma arriverà tra venerdì e sabato. Sono esclusi ulteriori rinvii. E il merito è di Gancikoff che è rientrato ieri dal viaggio in Cina servito per bruciare le ultime tappe. Invece di utilizzare mail e telefoni, il viaggio è servito per discutere de visu gli ultimi dettagli con gli investitori della cordata in riferimento al passaggio del 100% del Milan. Tutto il lavoro fatto prima riferito al 70/80% è stato cestinato e il preliminare è stato riscritto con cifre, scadenze e pagamenti, senza più il capitolo della governance mista tra gli acquisti delle due tranche. Confermata anche la penale di 100M, di questi 15 verranno versati come cauzione in un deposito vincolato. Gli altri 85 verranno depositati più avanti. Questi soldi verranno ritirati da Fininvest solo se la trattativa dovesse rompersi per colpa dei cinesi. Nel frattempo Galatioto è previsto di nuovo a Milano, segno che siamo arrivati al momento decisivo.*



Dai ragazzi ci siamo


----------



## martinmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Ordine: la firma arriverà tra venerdì e sabato. Sono esclusi ulteriori rinvii. E il merito è di Gancikoff che è rientrato ieri dal viaggio in Cina servito per bruciare le ultime tappe. Invece di utilizzare mail e telefoni, il viaggio è servito per discutere de visu gli ultimi dettagli con gli investitori della cordata in riferimento al passaggio del 100% del Milan. Tutto il lavoro fatto prima riferito al 70/80% è stato cestinato e il preliminare è stato riscritto con cifre, scadenze e pagamenti, senza più il capitolo della governance mista tra gli acquisti delle due tranche. Confermata anche la penale di 100M, di questi 15 verranno versati come cauzione in un deposito vincolato. Gli altri 85 verranno depositati più avanti. Questi soldi verranno ritirati da Fininvest solo se la trattativa dovesse rompersi per colpa dei cinesi. Nel frattempo Galatioto è previsto di nuovo a Milano, segno che siamo arrivati al momento decisivo.*


Di Ordine non mi fido ma questa volta è andato nei dettagli e esclude rinvii...manca poco dai..


----------



## Edric (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Ordine: la firma arriverà tra venerdì e sabato. Sono esclusi ulteriori rinvii. E il merito è di Gancikoff che è rientrato ieri dal viaggio in Cina servito per bruciare le ultime tappe. Invece di utilizzare mail e telefoni, il viaggio è servito per discutere de visu gli ultimi dettagli con gli investitori della cordata in riferimento al passaggio del 100% del Milan. Tutto il lavoro fatto prima riferito al 70/80% è stato cestinato e il preliminare è stato riscritto con cifre, scadenze e pagamenti, senza più il capitolo della governance mista tra gli acquisti delle due tranche. Confermata anche la penale di 100M, di questi 15 verranno versati come cauzione in un deposito vincolato. Gli altri 85 verranno depositati più avanti. Questi soldi verranno ritirati da Fininvest solo se la trattativa dovesse rompersi per colpa dei cinesi. Nel frattempo Galatioto è previsto di nuovo a Milano, segno che siamo arrivati al momento decisivo.*



Questa mi sembra un'ottima notizia.


----------



## Coripra (25 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La gente non si alza da davanti al divano quando hai un presidente del consiglio che ti insulta da 2 anni non eletto da nessuno che ti sta togliendo il futuro figurarsi se lo fa per una squadra di calcio .



Evvai con la politica... non ti basta soffrire per il Milan, ehhh???


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Ordine: la firma arriverà tra venerdì e sabato. Sono esclusi ulteriori rinvii. E il merito è di Gancikoff che è rientrato ieri dal viaggio in Cina servito per bruciare le ultime tappe. Invece di utilizzare mail e telefoni, il viaggio è servito per discutere de visu gli ultimi dettagli con gli investitori della cordata in riferimento al passaggio del 100% del Milan. Tutto il lavoro fatto prima riferito al 70/80% è stato cestinato e il preliminare è stato riscritto con cifre, scadenze e pagamenti, senza più il capitolo della governance mista tra gli acquisti delle due tranche. Confermata anche la penale di 100M, di questi 15 verranno versati come cauzione in un deposito vincolato. Gli altri 85 verranno depositati più avanti. Questi soldi verranno ritirati da Fininvest solo se la trattativa dovesse rompersi per colpa dei cinesi. Nel frattempo Galatioto è previsto di nuovo a Milano, segno che siamo arrivati al momento decisivo.*



Allora comincio a scaldare la mano e a mettere in fresca la bozza....speriamo sia la volta buona


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi ci siamo



Ma quando poi ti vedo c'e qualcosa che mi blocca
non riesco a dirti neanche come stai
come stai bene con quei pantaloni neri
come stai bene oggi
*come non vorrei cadere in quei discorsi gia sentiti mille volte
e rovinare tutto*


----------



## martinmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

e moutai che nel frattempo si espone sulla trattativa....mmmmmm...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Di Ordine non mi fido ma questa volta è andato nei dettagli e esclude rinvii...manca poco dai..



Siamo degli inguaribili ottimisti comunque


----------



## Coripra (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Ordine: la firma arriverà tra venerdì e sabato. Sono esclusi ulteriori rinvii. E il merito è di Gancikoff che è rientrato ieri dal viaggio in Cina servito per bruciare le ultime tappe. Invece di utilizzare mail e telefoni, il viaggio è servito per discutere de visu gli ultimi dettagli con gli investitori della cordata in riferimento al passaggio del 100% del Milan. Tutto il lavoro fatto prima riferito al 70/80% è stato cestinato e il preliminare è stato riscritto con cifre, scadenze e pagamenti, senza più il capitolo della governance mista tra gli acquisti delle due tranche. Confermata anche la penale di 100M, di questi 15 verranno versati come cauzione in un deposito vincolato. Gli altri 85 verranno depositati più avanti. Questi soldi verranno ritirati da Fininvest solo se la trattativa dovesse rompersi per colpa dei cinesi. Nel frattempo Galatioto è previsto di nuovo a Milano, segno che siamo arrivati al momento decisivo.*



Troppe volte ho gioito prima del tempo.
Ora mi chiudo in uno sgabuzzino.
Ricordatevi di venirmi a prendere se...


----------



## Edric (25 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo degli inguaribili ottimisti comunque



Beh direi che, come dice spesso Lollo, ci siamo più che guadagnati il diritto di tornare a sognare ogni tanto dopo tutta questa sofferenza


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo degli inguaribili ottimisti comunque



Io sono ottimista dall'inizio della vicenda, ora sono diventato un po più freddo a causa dei continui rinvii, o almeno cosi credevo. Come volevasi dimostrare alla prima notizia positiva mi son venuti gli occhi a cuore...amo TROPPO il milan


----------



## Jaqen (25 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me c'è bisogno del meme portafortuna, ora.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Ordine: la firma arriverà tra venerdì e sabato. Sono esclusi ulteriori rinvii. E il merito è di Gancikoff che è rientrato ieri dal viaggio in Cina servito per bruciare le ultime tappe. Invece di utilizzare mail e telefoni, il viaggio è servito per discutere de visu gli ultimi dettagli con gli investitori della cordata in riferimento al passaggio del 100% del Milan. Tutto il lavoro fatto prima riferito al 70/80% è stato cestinato e il preliminare è stato riscritto con cifre, scadenze e pagamenti, senza più il capitolo della governance mista tra gli acquisti delle due tranche. Confermata anche la penale di 100M, di questi 15 verranno versati come cauzione in un deposito vincolato. Gli altri 85 verranno depositati più avanti. Questi soldi verranno ritirati da Fininvest solo se la trattativa dovesse rompersi per colpa dei cinesi. Nel frattempo Galatioto è previsto di nuovo a Milano, segno che siamo arrivati al momento decisivo.*



Quindi anche per questo rinvio non sono previsti rinvii.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quindi anche per questo rinvio non sono previsti rinvii.



Esatto.


----------



## Casnop (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Ordine: la firma arriverà tra venerdì e sabato. Sono esclusi ulteriori rinvii. E il merito è di Gancikoff che è rientrato ieri dal viaggio in Cina servito per bruciare le ultime tappe. Invece di utilizzare mail e telefoni, il viaggio è servito per discutere de visu gli ultimi dettagli con gli investitori della cordata in riferimento al passaggio del 100% del Milan. Tutto il lavoro fatto prima riferito al 70/80% è stato cestinato e il preliminare è stato riscritto con cifre, scadenze e pagamenti, senza più il capitolo della governance mista tra gli acquisti delle due tranche. Confermata anche la penale di 100M, di questi 15 verranno versati come cauzione in un deposito vincolato. Gli altri 85 verranno depositati più avanti. Questi soldi verranno ritirati da Fininvest solo se la trattativa dovesse rompersi per colpa dei cinesi. Nel frattempo Galatioto è previsto di nuovo a Milano, segno che siamo arrivati al momento decisivo.*


Seguiamo queste fonti, sono quelle più vicine alle parti, ed ormai non è un problema del "se" si stipula (se mai questo problema è esistito), ma del "quando" e del "dove", e per quello basta mandare uno a spulciare l'agenda Fininvest. Ordine è perfetto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quindi anche per questo rinvio non sono previsti rinvii.



Per ora..vedrai che alla volta di mercoledì sera/giovedì mattina inizieranno a trapelare voci sul rinvio alla mitica "settimana prossima" ma sereni, ci sarà subito qualcuno che farà presente che "il rinvio era già stato preannunciato, quindi nulla di nuovo"..


Sta vicenda mi ricorda il cartello nel bar "Birra gratis DOMANI"...


----------



## TheZio (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Ordine: la firma arriverà tra venerdì e sabato. Sono esclusi ulteriori rinvii. E il merito è di Gancikoff che è rientrato ieri dal viaggio in Cina servito per bruciare le ultime tappe. Invece di utilizzare mail e telefoni, il viaggio è servito per discutere de visu gli ultimi dettagli con gli investitori della cordata in riferimento al passaggio del 100% del Milan. Tutto il lavoro fatto prima riferito al 70/80% è stato cestinato e il preliminare è stato riscritto con cifre, scadenze e pagamenti, senza più il capitolo della governance mista tra gli acquisti delle due tranche. Confermata anche la penale di 100M, di questi 15 verranno versati come cauzione in un deposito vincolato. Gli altri 85 verranno depositati più avanti. Questi soldi verranno ritirati da Fininvest solo se la trattativa dovesse rompersi per colpa dei cinesi. Nel frattempo Galatioto è previsto di nuovo a Milano, segno che siamo arrivati al momento decisivo.*



Dateci una gioia vi prego! Datecela!


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Seguiamo queste fonti, sono quelle più vicine alle parti, ed ormai non è un problema del "se" si stipula (se mai questo problema è esistito), ma del "quando" e del "dove", e per quello basta mandare uno a spulciare l'agenda Fininvest. Ordine è perfetto.



perche dicono quello che vogliamo sentire?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è bisogno del meme portafortuna, ora.



No, momento troppo delicato, si rischia di annullargli il potere. Meglio attendere qualche giorno!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Se si riferiscono al Milan, questa è la vera notizia. Altro che ordine.
"Wait for the official announcement" è importante.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se si riferiscono al Milan, questa è la vera notizia. Altro che ordine.
> "Wait for the official announcement" è importante.


Si, sono domande di utenti tifosi milanisti su Twitter che gli hanno chiesto se acquisteranno il Milan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si sono domande di utenti tifosi milanisti su Twitter che chiedevano se avrebbero acquistato il Milan



Ad uno sguardo più attento serve però un po' di cautela, perchè mi sembrano risposte automatiche di un bot.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa li contattai su facebook e chiesi esplicitamente "Are you buying Ac Milan?" e mi risposero allo stesso e identico modo.
> 
> Comunque non significa nulla. Io lo feci per gioco , figuriamoci se un dipendente che gestisce le pagine social possa avere informazioni.


Quindi un dipendente che gestisce i social deve rispondere di attendere, invece di dare una secca smentita ? Secondo me sono dentro al fondo tranquillamente


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ad uno sguardo più attento serve però un po' di cautela, perchè mi sembrano risposte automatiche di un bot.


Sono dei semplici copia e incolla di risposta... Ma sempre di qualcuno che gestisce la pagina


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Luglio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Quindi un dipendente che gestisce i social deve rispondere di attendere, invece di dare una secca smentita ? Secondo me sono dentro al fondo tranquillamente



Un dipendente che gestisce la pagina social sa quello che gli viene detto o quello che legge sui giornali. Questi hanno fatto firmare contratti di non divulgazione per evitare leak di notizie e secondo te i dipendenti più in basso nella catena societaria sanno qualcosa? Dovrebbero far firmare contratti di non divulgazione a tutti ed è una cosa totalmente impossibile. Inoltre a loro non spetta nemmeno sapere se la società è coinvolta in qualcosa ai piani alti. Non spetta di certo ad una pagina facebook pubblicitaria smentire.

Secondo me stiamo vedendo una fiamma ardente in un piccolo focolaio giusto perchè siamo disperati.

Questo non vuol dire che Moutai non sarà della cordata , ma semplicemente che questo non può essere un segnale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se si riferiscono al Milan, questa è la vera notizia. Altro che ordine.
> "Wait for the official announcement" è importante.



Certo che si riferiva al Milan. Molti tifosi stanno tempestando di domande quell'account (che è quello ufficiale). E c'è da dire che è stato cancellato un tweet in cui la Moutai diceva in particolare di _"essere pazienti"_. Questo qui in basso:


----------



## sballotello (25 Luglio 2016)

sarà un fake


----------



## Solo (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


Dai ragazzi. I profili social delle aziende sono gestiti da agenzie di marketing. Anche se l'azienda fosse coinvolta questi non saprebbero una mazza. E dire "aspettate i comunicati ufficiali" non vuol dire nulla, è la classica risposta standard.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi. I profili social delle aziende sono gestiti da agenzie di marketing. Anche se l'azienda fosse coinvolta questi non saprebbero una mazza. E dire "aspettate i comunicati ufficiali" non vuol dire nulla, è la classica risposta standard.



Si ma di solito un'azienda di marketing chiede sempre al "capo" cosa scrivere....non scrive MAI di sua iniziativa..


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2016)

A mio avviso diversi investitori si sono ritirati, come ormai affermano praticamente tutti. E questo è stato dovuto, quasi sicuramente, ai vincoli di Berlusconi, governance e altro, piuttosto che i debiti, che già conoscevano.
Quello che mi chiedo è, se a questo punto si parla di 100%, ergo nessun più ostacolo per la governance, nessun paletto possibile, niente di niente insomma, potrebbero re-interessarsi?? non è un ipotesi che escluderei. Ed ecco che si spiegherebbe il viaggetto di Gancikoff in Cina. Ovviamente è più una preghiera la mia, in fondo ce lo meritiamo dopo tutta questa sofferenza "calcistica". 
Chissà se è per questo che hanno cambiato alla fine le percentuali, passando dall'80% al 100%....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A mio avviso diversi investitori si sono ritirati, come ormai affermano praticamente tutti. E questo è stato dovuto, quasi sicuramente, ai vincoli di Berlusconi, governance e altro, piuttosto che i debiti, che già conoscevano.
> Quello che mi chiedo è, se a questo punto si parla di 100%, ergo nessun più ostacolo per la governance, nessun paletto possibile, niente di niente insomma, potrebbero re-interessarsi?? non è un ipotesi che escluderei. Ed ecco che si spiegherebbe il viaggetto di Gancikoff in Cina. Ovviamente è più una preghiera la mia, in fondo ce lo meritiamo dopo tutta questa sofferenza "calcistica".
> Chissà se è per questo che hanno cambiato alla fine le percentuali, passando dall'80% al 100%....



E' la stessa cosa a cui ho pensato io e che ho scritto in un post...ritirarsi per dare un segnale e re-insediarsi quando si calmano le acque può starci


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A mio avviso diversi investitori si sono ritirati, come ormai affermano praticamente tutti. E questo è stato dovuto, quasi sicuramente, ai vincoli di Berlusconi, governance e altro, piuttosto che i debiti, che già conoscevano.
> Quello che mi chiedo è, se a questo punto si parla di 100%, ergo nessun più ostacolo per la governance, nessun paletto possibile, niente di niente insomma, potrebbero re-interessarsi?? non è un ipotesi che escluderei. Ed ecco che si spiegherebbe il viaggetto di Gancikoff in Cina. Ovviamente è più una preghiera la mia, in fondo ce lo meritiamo dopo tutta questa sofferenza "calcistica".
> Chissà se è per questo che hanno cambiato alla fine le percentuali, passando dall'80% al 100%....



La storia del passaggio dell'80% al 100% io l'ho interpretata come non voler continuare rapporti per altri anni con Berlusconi. Hanno visto con chi stavano trattando , hanno visto che poteva mettere i bastoni tra le ruote e hanno deciso di fare uno sforzo per prendere tutto subito. Fininvest si è vista d'accordo e le cose sono andate avanti.

Inolte con Berlusconi fuori dai giochi questi fantomatici 400 milioni che Berlusconi ha promesso verranno inseriti in vari anni per me perderebbero di significato. Non credo esiste una clausola per costringere qualcuno che acquista ad investire una certa cifra dopo l'acquisizione (nel caso che fa? Si riprende il Milan?). E' come se tu ti compri un auto da me e sul contratto di vendita di faccio scrivere che ogni due settimane devi spendere 200 euro dal meccanico.

Con il 100% Berlusca non avrebbe voce , i Cinesi spendono quanto gli pare e come gli pare e Fininvest muta.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La storia del passaggio dell'80% al 100% io l'ho interpretata come* non voler continuare rapporti per altri anni con Berlusconi*. Hanno visto con chi stavano trattando , hanno visto che poteva mettere i bastoni tra le ruote e hanno deciso di fare uno sforzo per prendere tutto subito. Fininvest si è vista d'accordo e le cose sono andate avanti.



Come dargli torto!!!


----------



## Coripra (25 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A mio avviso diversi investitori si sono ritirati, come ormai affermano praticamente tutti. E questo è stato dovuto, quasi sicuramente, ai vincoli di Berlusconi, governance e altro, piuttosto che i debiti, che già conoscevano.
> Quello che mi chiedo è, se a questo punto si parla di 100%, ergo nessun più ostacolo per la governance, nessun paletto possibile, niente di niente insomma, potrebbero re-interessarsi?? non è un ipotesi che escluderei. Ed ecco che si spiegherebbe il viaggetto di Gancikoff in Cina. Ovviamente è più una preghiera la mia, in fondo ce lo meritiamo dopo tutta questa sofferenza "calcistica".
> Chissà se è per questo che hanno cambiato alla fine le percentuali, passando dall'80% al 100%....





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La storia del passaggio dell'80% al 100% io l'ho interpretata come non voler continuare rapporti per altri anni con Berlusconi. Hanno visto con chi stavano trattando , hanno visto che poteva mettere i bastoni tra le ruote e hanno deciso di fare uno sforzo per prendere tutto subito. Fininvest si è vista d'accordo e le cose sono andate avanti.



Che sia come ipotizzato da [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] o invece come da [MENTION=2685]Ragnet_7[/MENTION] (o ambedue, perchè no?), l'importante è che l'intera società Milan e quindi la sua gestione passi ai nuovi proprietari senza un interregno che avrebbe rischiato di diventare un'ennesima continua fonte di stress (per noi tifosi, prima di tutto).


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (25 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A mio avviso diversi investitori si sono ritirati, come ormai affermano praticamente tutti. E questo è stato dovuto, quasi sicuramente, ai vincoli di Berlusconi, governance e altro, piuttosto che i debiti, che già conoscevano.
> Quello che mi chiedo è, se a questo punto si parla di 100%, ergo nessun più ostacolo per la governance, nessun paletto possibile, niente di niente insomma, potrebbero re-interessarsi?? non è un ipotesi che escluderei. Ed ecco che si spiegherebbe il viaggetto di Gancikoff in Cina. Ovviamente è più una preghiera la mia, in fondo ce lo meritiamo dopo tutta questa sofferenza "calcistica".
> Chissà se è per questo che hanno cambiato alla fine le percentuali, passando dall'80% al 100%....



Se le cose stessero così, niente vieta a nessuno di inserirsi anche in un secondo momento, post firma. Basta che si chiuda....


----------



## mabadi (25 Luglio 2016)

Be ormai ci siamo ho letto che si firma fra venerdì e sabato.
Il Giornale non è di Berlusconi?
Adesso attendiamo con ansia di conoscere il nome dei veri investitori.


----------



## Pessotto (25 Luglio 2016)

Vai che ora si firma, non vedo l'ora!!! Arriverà il mega budget di 15milioni con cui colmeremo il gap dalla Juve!!!


----------



## fra29 (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Ordine: la firma arriverà tra venerdì e sabato. Sono esclusi ulteriori rinvii. E il merito è di Gancikoff che è rientrato ieri dal viaggio in Cina servito per bruciare le ultime tappe. Invece di utilizzare mail e telefoni, il viaggio è servito per discutere de visu gli ultimi dettagli con gli investitori della cordata in riferimento al passaggio del 100% del Milan. Tutto il lavoro fatto prima riferito al 70/80% è stato cestinato e il preliminare è stato riscritto con cifre, scadenze e pagamenti, senza più il capitolo della governance mista tra gli acquisti delle due tranche. Confermata anche la penale di 100M, di questi 15 verranno versati come cauzione in un deposito vincolato. Gli altri 85 verranno depositati più avanti. Questi soldi verranno ritirati da Fininvest solo se la trattativa dovesse rompersi per colpa dei cinesi. Nel frattempo Galatioto è previsto di nuovo a Milano, segno che siamo arrivati al momento decisivo.*



Un dubbio che mi attanaglia da questa mattina una volta letto l'articolo e che vorrei mi aiutaste a sciogliere..
I cinesi (con la rosa di investitori al completo) si presentano mesi/anni fa è sicuramente chiedono l'intero pacchetto.
Fininvest o meglio B non accetta e allora si inizia a trattare con l'esclusiva per il 70 + governance mista per 2-3 anni.
A un certo punto, a quanto ci dicono, nonostante le due diligence vengono fuori debito alti o i problemi di governance e i big escono. A questo punto la trattativa non salta ma si va avanti. Tutto ok se non che dal nulla la cessione non riguarda più il 70 ma il 100% delle quote, segno di debolezza o di "passo indietro" di Fininvest.
A che pro? Forse per far tornare dentro qualcuno? Per chiudere una volta per tutte una trattativa che su quelle basi stava per saltare?
Altrimenti se fossero rimasti i pesci piccoli che senso ha alzare ulteriormente l'asticella per Fininvest?
Non riesco davvero a capire le dinamiche considerando questo cambio (e che cambio) in corso..


----------



## fra29 (25 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Seguiamo queste fonti, sono quelle più vicine alle parti, ed ormai non è un problema del "se" si stipula (se mai questo problema è esistito), ma del "quando" e del "dove", e per quello basta mandare uno a spulciare l'agenda Fininvest. Ordine è perfetto.



Gli ultimi rinvii sono sempre stati anticipati con largo anticipo da La Stampa.
Preghiamo che la giornalista del giornale torinese non scriva nulla..


----------



## Edric (25 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A mio avviso diversi investitori si sono ritirati, come ormai affermano praticamente tutti. E questo è stato dovuto, quasi sicuramente, ai vincoli di Berlusconi, governance e altro, piuttosto che i debiti, che già conoscevano.
> Quello che mi chiedo è, se a questo punto si parla di 100%, ergo nessun più ostacolo per la governance, nessun paletto possibile, niente di niente insomma, potrebbero re-interessarsi?? non è un ipotesi che escluderei. Ed ecco che si spiegherebbe il viaggetto di Gancikoff in Cina. Ovviamente è più una preghiera la mia, in fondo ce lo meritiamo dopo tutta questa sofferenza "calcistica".
> Chissà se è per questo che hanno cambiato alla fine le percentuali, passando dall'80% al 100%....



Bravissimo corvo, anche secondo me questa è la spiegazione più logica che spiegherebbe tanti dubbi che ci siamo posti in questi mesi.


----------



## fra29 (25 Luglio 2016)

Cavoli, ho scritto di petto il post senza concludere la lettura delle pagine e ho visto solo ora che i miei dubbi erano condivisi da corvo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A mio avviso diversi investitori si sono ritirati, come ormai affermano praticamente tutti. E questo è stato dovuto, quasi sicuramente, ai vincoli di Berlusconi, governance e altro, piuttosto che i debiti, che già conoscevano.
> Quello che mi chiedo è, se a questo punto si parla di 100%, ergo nessun più ostacolo per la governance, nessun paletto possibile, niente di niente insomma, potrebbero re-interessarsi?? non è un ipotesi che escluderei. Ed ecco che si spiegherebbe il viaggetto di Gancikoff in Cina. Ovviamente è più una preghiera la mia, in fondo ce lo meritiamo dopo tutta questa sofferenza "calcistica".
> Chissà se è per questo che hanno cambiato alla fine le percentuali, passando dall'80% al 100%....



Questa è anche la mia spiegazione  bravo!


----------



## martinmilan (25 Luglio 2016)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Vai che ora si firma, non vedo l'ora!!! Arriverà il mega budget di 15milioni con cui colmeremo il gap dalla Juve!!!



la juve è irraggiungibile...ma con 15 milioni più i prestiti di qualche scarto di lusso il secondo posto non è affatto lontano,considerando che abbiamo solo il campionato...


----------



## clanton (25 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Ordine: la firma arriverà tra venerdì e sabato. Sono esclusi ulteriori rinvii. E il merito è di Gancikoff che è rientrato ieri dal viaggio in Cina servito per bruciare le ultime tappe. Invece di utilizzare mail e telefoni, il viaggio è servito per discutere de visu gli ultimi dettagli con gli investitori della cordata in riferimento al passaggio del 100% del Milan. Tutto il lavoro fatto prima riferito al 70/80% è stato cestinato e il preliminare è stato riscritto con cifre, scadenze e pagamenti, senza più il capitolo della governance mista tra gli acquisti delle due tranche. Confermata anche la penale di 100M, di questi 15 verranno versati come cauzione in un deposito vincolato. Gli altri 85 verranno depositati più avanti. Questi soldi verranno ritirati da Fininvest solo se la trattativa dovesse rompersi per colpa dei cinesi. Nel frattempo Galatioto è previsto di nuovo a Milano, segno che siamo arrivati al momento decisivo.*



Come sempre purtroppo rimaniamo affascinati da articoli di giornale e dichiarazioni di giornalisti che nulla sanno e continuano ad ipotizzare questo quello e quest altro .
Facendo un passo indietro abbiamo mai letto una dichiarazione ufficiale dei 2 contraenti in cui si annunciava un rinvio ? MAI .... sempre solo chiacchere da bar lette su giornali !


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2016)

Ma cos'è, uno scherzo?


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è, uno scherzo?


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è, uno scherzo?



pallonaro pazzesco sto montanari, cmq sono le ore 15 e 49 del 25 luglio, non si muove una foglia, zero novità, altro che settimana decisiva


----------



## wfiesso (25 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è, uno scherzo?



Sopprimetemi vi prego


----------



## Coripra (25 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> pallonaro pazzesco sto montanari, cmq sono le ore 15 e 49 del 25 luglio, non si muove una foglia, zero novità, altro che settimana decisiva



aspetti con ansia l'ennesimo rinvio?


----------



## wfiesso (25 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> pallonaro pazzesco sto montanari, cmq sono le ore 15 e 49 del 25 luglio, non si muove una foglia, zero novità, altro che settimana decisiva



Anche se non fai il contdown in tempo reale le cose non cambiano, ce ne accorgiamo da soli cOme siamo messi


----------



## fra29 (25 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è, uno scherzo?



Giornalismo d'assalto..


----------



## smallball (25 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è, uno scherzo?



Rotfl


----------



## folletto (25 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Giornalismo d'assalto..



Ma dai! 

Era da un pò che non mi facevo due risate correlate al Milan


----------



## anakyn101 (25 Luglio 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> Rotfl



Ragazzi io sono sempre piu' convinto che nessuno sa niente. Si sapra' solo quando loro (AC Milan) si decideranno a fare un press release. Tutto il resto sono balle per vendere i giornali. We shall see..


----------



## Edric (25 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> pallonaro pazzesco sto montanari, cmq sono le ore 15 e 49 del 25 luglio, non si muove una foglia, zero novità, altro che settimana decisiva



Si però prima di insultare o screditare delle persone accertatevi anche di non estrapolare dal contesto, questo è il tweet *successivo*


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Come dargli torto!!!



Ragazzi non facciamo confusione ricordate che erano i cinesi stessi che lo imploravano di restare perché il brand berlusconi in cina è fortissimo, comprare il Milan senza di lui non avrebbe senso...i tifosi infatti vogliono che ci sia ancora lui...


----------



## __king george__ (25 Luglio 2016)

fa bene a indagare bravo Montanari


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Luglio 2016)

Tra poco uscirà la notizia che il preliminare non verrà firmato e che si aspetterà direttamente il closing di "qualsiasi data dopo il 31 Agosto". 
Quindi l'attuale società porterà avanti "l'ultimo mercato" praticamente senza alcun budget (parametri zero ed acquisti inutili con i soldi ricavati dalla cessione di Bacca). 
Poi a settembre non succederà nulla ma noi tifosi saremo "distratti" dal calcio giocato... 

28 Maggio, prima settimana di Giugno, metà giugno, entro giugno, 7 Luglio, 13/14 Luglio, 23 Luglio, entro l'ultimo giorno di luglio... Agosto. 

Che disgusto. È peggio di una malattia...non riesco nemmeno a smettere di leggere le notizie qui sul forum...


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Si però prima di insultare o screditare delle persone accertatevi anche di non estrapolare dal contesto, questo è il tweet *successivo*


Ma da cose lo vorrebbe verificare?


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Luglio 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Tra poco uscirà la notizia che il preliminare non verrà firmato e che si aspetterà direttamente il closing di "qualsiasi data dopo il 31 Agosto".
> Quindi l'attuale società porterà avanti "l'ultimo mercato" praticamente senza alcun budget (parametri zero ed acquisti inutili con i soldi ricavati dalla cessione di Bacca).
> Poi a settembre non succederà nulla ma noi tifosi saremo "distratti" dal calcio giocato...
> 
> ...



Sembra di vivere l'incubo de 'il giorno della marmotta' del film 'ricomincio da capo' : ci si risveglia al mattino ma è sempre la stessa storia, le stesse parole, i stessi rinvii , le stesse scuse. Siamo prigionieri di un buco spazio-temporale.
Niente marmotte per noi, solo condor e nani.


----------



## Black (25 Luglio 2016)

che vergogna questo Montanari!! ed è pure convinto di aver messo alle strette quelli di Moutai con il suo tweet.... e io che lo credevo un giornalista di quelli affidabili!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Luglio 2016)

Se entro domani non si hanno notizie o comunque news riguardo i rientri in Italia di Galatioto o Ganchikoff non si firma nemmeno questa settimana.


----------



## robs91 (25 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo Suma non si firmerà nemmeno questa settimana.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Secondo Suma non si firmerà nemmeno questa settimana.



Ma chi ? Il disoccupato ??? Ne sa quanto te .


----------



## robs91 (25 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chi ? Il disoccupato ??? Ne sa quanto te .



Vedremo.Ma secondo me se, entro domani non escono notizie, non succederà nulla nemmeno questa settimana.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Suma non si firmerà nemmeno questa settimana.*


Non credo minimamente a quello lì


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Suma non si firmerà nemmeno questa settimana.*



è stato negativo su tutto, ormai è chiaro, il milan è morto, verrà comprato quando sarà vicino al tribunale e per l'anno prossimo non fatevi fregare per la terza volta di fila, sicuramente uscirà qualche altra cordata fasulla


----------



## robs91 (25 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> è stato negativo su tutto, ormai è chiaro, il milan è morto, verrà comprato quando sarà vicino al tribunale e per l'anno prossimo non fatevi fregare per la terza volta di fila, sicuramente uscirà qualche altra cordata fasulla



Pazzesco come ci prendano in giro ogni anno.


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco come ci prendano in giro ogni anno.



curiosissimo di sapere cosa inventeranno per il prossimo anno e quali pupazzi si presteranno al gioco


----------



## robs91 (25 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> curiosissimo di sapere cosa inventeranno per il prossimo anno e quali pupazzi si presteranno al gioco



Gli sceicchi arabi.


----------



## Doctore (25 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> è stato negativo su tutto, ormai è chiaro, il milan è morto, verrà comprato quando sarà vicino al tribunale e per l'anno prossimo non fatevi fregare per la terza volta di fila, sicuramente uscirà qualche altra cordata fasulla



si ok ma queste presunte false cordate non porta prestigio ne un ritorno di qualche tipo...Se non si vende è perche ci sono cose e interessi particolari.
Sicuramente non è una motivazione politica ne economica...in entrambi i casi ci perde il nano.


----------



## Alex (25 Luglio 2016)

più passa il tempo e più aumenta il rischio di una seconda farsa: in tal caso ho già finito di guardare la stagione 16-17


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Vedremo.Ma secondo me se, entro domani non escono notizie, non succederà nulla nemmeno questa settimana.



Al contrario, firmeranno all'improvviso e non daranno una data precisa


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Luglio 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Al contrario, firmeranno all'improvviso e non daranno una data precisa



.


----------



## fra29 (25 Luglio 2016)

Sinceramente inizio davvero a pensare che le clausole di B servivano solo per giustificare la ritirata: "non hanno,garantito un Milan vincente e in grado di tornare a breve nell'elite. Con sommo sacrificio della mia famiglia mi rimetterò in sella e con il mio cuore munito della mia valvola rossonera riporterò in alto questa squadra".
Almeno fino a un mese fa l'alternativa era #italmilan che tutto schifavamo. Sono riusciti a far di peggio: immobilismo completo per la seconda sessioni ne consecutiva. 
A che gioco stanno giocando?


----------



## __king george__ (25 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> è stato negativo su tutto, ormai è chiaro, il milan è morto, verrà comprato quando sarà vicino al tribunale e per l'anno prossimo non fatevi fregare per la terza volta di fila, sicuramente uscirà qualche altra cordata fasulla



cioè che ha detto? che non si firma più? ma lavora anche a milantv?


----------



## Devil (25 Luglio 2016)

I cinesi si sono defilati. E forse è addirittura meglio così visto come si erano messe le cose. Speriamo che prima o poi qualche investitore occidentale si decida a rilevare la società. Meglio che "il misterioso" Oriente rimanga un mistero, appunto.


----------



## fra29 (25 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> è stato negativo su tutto, ormai è chiaro, il milan è morto, verrà comprato quando sarà vicino al tribunale e per l'anno prossimo non fatevi fregare per la terza volta di fila, sicuramente uscirà qualche altra cordata fasulla



Ok..Game over dai.. 
Sto rischiando l'esaurimento nervoso.
Passo le giornate a fare refresh su Twitter e MW.
Mi hanno reso un demente. Maledetti. Spero davvero che tutto si possa ritorcere contro. 
Avessimo una tifoseria seria non avrebbero vita facile, allora ci tocca tifare per madre natura..


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Luglio 2016)

e attenzione a campovolo, sono certo che domani si gaserà con qualche news fake per il programma serale, sta iniziando a stancare pure lui


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco come ci prendano in giro ogni anno.



Mamma mia Robs ti voglio bene ma qui necessità che ti fai una vacanza hahaha , sei stato negativo dal giorno 0 .


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (25 Luglio 2016)

é bello vedere che ci sono persone che non credono a niente tranne che a Suma
#tuttomoltobello


----------



## LukeLike (25 Luglio 2016)

Vorrei avere la stessa certezza di quelli che hanno ricevuto dall'oracolo di Delfi la profezia che non ci sarà nessuna cessione e che se ci sarà la nuova proprietà sarà peggio di quella attuale.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Luglio 2016)

Oooooo ma che è successo???????,


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma chi ? Il disoccupato ??? Ne sa quanto te .



Quello è più occupato di prima


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> e attenzione a campovolo, sono certo che domani si gaserà con qualche news fake per il programma serale, sta iniziando a stancare pure lui



Ma cosa cavolo dici... #tuttoprocede #nerosurosso

E poi domani si firma di sicuro!!!!!



Mi odio per aver dipeso dalle sue labbra, mi sento come un fidanzato tradito.

Ci ha preso per il deretano per mesi, con le sue "certezze" per nulla certe.


----------



## SmokingBianco (26 Luglio 2016)

Ma ragazzi basta penare! Lasciate perdere. Pensate al fantacalcio e la vita migliora! Inzomma...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Suma non si firmerà nemmeno questa settimana.*



Ecco la prima voce sul nuovo rinvio. Puntuale come le tasse arriva tra martedi e mercoledi. Vediamo ora chi si accoda alla sciagurata notizia. La via nel frattempo è tracciata. Ma io oltre il 31 di questo mese non ci vado, non li seguo nel burrone delle bugie..


----------



## robs91 (26 Luglio 2016)

*Anche secondo La Stampa la firma è slittata a data da destinarsi.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me non è giusto dire che la firma slitta...dovrebbero dire "scusateci, abbiamo cannato la data. Perchè non sappiamo una mazza."


----------



## IronJaguar (26 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo La Stampa la firma è slittata a data da destinarsi.*



Occhio che La Stampa sui rinvii ci ha sempre preso per prima...


----------



## Roger84 (26 Luglio 2016)

Questa storia comincia seriamente a farmi mandare in tilt il sistema nervoso!!!
Quasi che non leggo più niente e vedo le novità ogni mese....anche se sò che sarà impossibile visto che sto sempre incollato al pc!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Luglio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Questa storia comincia seriamente a farmi mandare in tilt il sistema nervoso!!!
> Quasi che non leggo più niente e vedo le novità ogni mese....anche se sò che sarà impossibile visto che sto sempre incollato al pc!!!



E tutti i tg parlano di pokemon go...perchè non conoscono la situazione di noi poveri tifosi!! ahaha...dicono che tutti stanno attaccati al cell a giocare, ma non sanno che noi siamo tutto il giorno col PC  e che per altro sta storia ci ha fatti diventare economisti, psicologi e cardiochirurghi!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Luglio 2016)

Il rinvio era auspicabile. Tranne accelerate o trattive lampo strane , nella settimana decisiva ci sarà per forza di cose una fuoriuscita di informazioni. Foto di Galatioto all'aereoporto , oppure viaggi organizzati e previsti ecc.

Ieri non è volata una mosca , segno che probabilmente questa settimana non accadrà nulla.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Luglio 2016)

io attendo fino al cda straordianrio...se confermato per il 4 agosto massimo...se non succede niente li facciano come vogliono


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (26 Luglio 2016)

Magno gaudio nuntio vobis que la trattativa si farà perchè è di stamattina la notizia che il gruppo Vivendi non intende procedere all'acquisto di mediaset premium come già concordato nel precedente (pre)-contratto firmato e ratificato dai cda competenti nel passato mese di Luglio; ricordo che mediaset premium è la zavorra che da anni condanna i bilanci di Mediaset al rosso a causa dell'incapacità endemica di generare flussi di cassa positivi (e chi sa se mai lo farà).
. Tale notizia non potrà che accelerare le trattative per la cessione del asset a.c. Milan spa in quanto la proprietà del Biscione (leggasi Marina) dovrà necessariamente decidere come affrontare un futuro che si preannuncia burrascoso a causa di 2 aziende che non apportano più utili alle casse della Holding e che richiedono INGENTI INVESTIMENTI per il proseguo delle relative attività aziendali. Chissà se il buon [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] è d'accordo con me. 
A ogni modo ringraziamo il buon Arnaud de Puyfontaine (ad di Vivendi) per aver confezionato un prezioso assist che Marina B. deve solamente schiacciare in rete senza che il padre ahimè possa fare molto per impedire il naturale corso delle cose (cit.).


----------



## Devil (26 Luglio 2016)

Ho una domanda: ma se tanto hanno già deciso che non spenderanno una lira, a cosa serve il preliminare? io credo che questi non firmeranno nulla fino al momento della cessione definitiva (se mai arriverà). Comunque ribadisco il concetto: a me questi cinesi hanno già ampiamente stufato.


----------



## TheZio (26 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo La Stampa la firma è slittata a data da destinarsi.*



Ma cosa vuol dire a data da destinarsi? 



ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Magno gaudio nuntio vobis que la trattativa si farà perchè è di stamattina la notizia che il gruppo Vivendi non intende procedere all'acquisto di mediaset premium come già concordato nel precedente (pre)-contratto firmato e ratificato dai cda competenti nel passato mese di Luglio; ricordo che mediaset premium è la zavorra che da anni condanna i bilanci di Mediaset al rosso a causa dell'incapacità endemica di generare flussi di cassa positivi (e chi sa se mai lo farà).
> . Tale notizia non potrà che accelerare le trattative per la cessione del asset a.c. Milan spa in quanto la proprietà del Biscione (leggasi Marina) dovrà necessariamente decidere come affrontare un futuro che si preannuncia burrascoso a causa di 2 aziende che non apportano più utili alle casse della Holding e che richiedono INGENTI INVESTIMENTI per il proseguo delle relative attività aziendali. Chissà se il buon [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] è d'accordo con me.
> A ogni modo ringraziamo il buon Arnaud de Puyfontaine (ad di Vivendi) per aver confezionato un prezioso assist che Marina B. deve solamente schiacciare in rete senza che il padre ahimè possa fare molto per impedire il naturale corso delle cose (cit.).



Occhio però che se non vendono Premium gli torna utile il Milan per i diritti tv  
Ma cosa stanno combinando in Fininvest? 
Qua stanno rischiando il più grosso default nella storia delle aziende....


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (26 Luglio 2016)

Fininvest Non rischia il default, hanno sufficiente denaro in cassa per sopportare anni di vacche magre. 
Il problema è che Marina non permetterà mai al padre di dissanguare le casse societarie per inseguire sogni di gloria che i fondamentali economici oggi lo impediscono (senza investimenti of course).


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire a data da destinarsi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Data da destinarsi è la fine. O il principio di essa....


----------



## Devil (26 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Data da destinarsi è la fine. O il principio di essa....



M magari finisse tuutta questa storia. Non se ne può più


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Luglio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> M magari finisse tuutta questa storia. Non se ne può più



Capirai però che c'è fine...... e fine. Questa sarebbe solo la fine del milan...


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Luglio 2016)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> Magno gaudio nuntio vobis que la trattativa si farà perchè è di stamattina la notizia che il gruppo Vivendi non intende procedere all'acquisto di mediaset premium come già concordato nel precedente (pre)-contratto firmato e ratificato dai cda competenti nel passato mese di Luglio; ricordo che mediaset premium è la zavorra che da anni condanna i bilanci di Mediaset al rosso a causa dell'incapacità endemica di generare flussi di cassa positivi (e chi sa se mai lo farà).
> . Tale notizia non potrà che accelerare le trattative per la cessione del asset a.c. Milan spa in quanto la proprietà del Biscione (leggasi Marina) dovrà necessariamente decidere come affrontare un futuro che si preannuncia burrascoso a causa di 2 aziende che non apportano più utili alle casse della Holding e che richiedono INGENTI INVESTIMENTI per il proseguo delle relative attività aziendali. Chissà se il buon [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] è d'accordo con me.
> A ogni modo ringraziamo il buon Arnaud de Puyfontaine (ad di Vivendi) per aver confezionato un prezioso assist che Marina B. deve solamente schiacciare in rete senza che il padre ahimè possa fare molto per impedire il naturale corso delle cose (cit.).



sempre se esiste qualcuno che ci voglia acquistare


----------



## Devil (26 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Capirai però che c'è fine...... e fine. Questa sarebbe solo la fine del milan...



Il Milan è finito da un pezzo


----------



## Devil (26 Luglio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> sempre se esiste qualcuno che ci voglia acquistare



Ma la vera domanda è: perché qualcuno ci dovrebbe acquistare? secondo me la situazione attuale del Milan allontana ogni investitore serio e così ci ritroviamo in balia di avventurieri e speculatori i cui intenti restano tutt'ora poco chiari.


----------



## Edric (26 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma da cose lo vorrebbe verificare?



Ah questo non lo so... onestamente neanche a me sembra una gran pensata però era giusto riportare il quadro intero


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è giusto dire che la firma slitta...dovrebbero dire "scusateci, abbiamo cannato la data. Perchè non sappiamo una mazza."



.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo Tuttosport la firma ci sarà tra giovedì 28 luglio e lunedì primo agosto.*


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2016)

*Secondo Tuttosport la firma dovrebbe esserci* *tra il 28 Luglio ed il 1 Agosto, per* *il passaggio del 100% delle quote ai* *cinesi*.


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Luglio 2016)

strano, qualche mese fa, avevo previsto il fiasco tra vivendi e premium, si capiva subito dal comunicato vago e poco chiaro emanato, detto questo, la storia tra i cinesi (fake) e il milan è finita, un anno ridicolissimo ci attende


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport la firma dovrebbe esserci* *tra il 28 Luglio ed il 1 Agosto, per* *il passaggio del 100% delle quote ai* *cinesi*.



Non nutro troppa stima verso Tuttosport, anzi zero...ma che dire..SPERIAMO!


----------



## robs91 (26 Luglio 2016)

*A**nche secondo Repubblica slittamento della firma alla prossima settimana.Intanto cinesi e Berlusconi si fanno i dispetti sul mercato.*


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> strano, qualche mese fa, avevo previsto il fiasco tra vivendi e premium, si capiva subito dal comunicato vago e poco chiaro emanato, detto questo, la storia tra i cinesi (fake) e il milan è finita, un anno ridicolissimo ci attende


Strano che non è nulla certo, quindi non andrei troppo lontano con l'immaginazione, tipo prendermi meriti per non aver mai creduto a nulla, aldilà di ripetere le stesse cose in ogni benedetto topic.


----------



## Devil (26 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> strano, qualche mese fa, avevo previsto il fiasco tra vivendi e premium, si capiva subito dal comunicato vago e poco chiaro emanato, detto questo, la storia tra i cinesi (fake) e il milan è finita, un anno ridicolissimo ci attende



L'impero Berlusconi sta crollando su se stesso e i figli non possono far altro che prendersi a schiaffi da soli. Saranno 10 anni ormai che Berlusconi si dimostra sempre meno lucido, ma loro gli hanno permesso di fare ciò che voleva, sia con le aziende, che col partito che con il Milan e questi sono i risultati. Secondo me tra Forza Italia, Milan e Mediaset il vecchio Silvio si renderà protagonista di una debacle finanziaria che verrà ricordata negli annali.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *A**nche secondo Repubblica slittamento della firma alla prossima settimana.Intanto cinesi e Berlusconi si fanno i dispetti sul mercato.*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport la firma dovrebbe esserci* *tra il 28 Luglio ed il 1 Agosto, per* *il passaggio del 100% delle quote ai* *cinesi*.



.


----------



## carlocarlo (26 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=83]carlocarlo[/MENTION] Evitiamo di criticare chi posta e le fonti!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo La Stampa la firma è slittata a data da destinarsi.*



.


----------



## Coripra (26 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *A**nche secondo Repubblica slittamento della firma alla prossima settimana.Intanto cinesi e Berlusconi si fanno i dispetti sul mercato.*



cioè?


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Luglio 2016)

Vedo che i media hanno le idee chiare,molto bene.


----------



## Coripra (26 Luglio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=83]carlocarlo[/MENTION] Evitiamo di criticare chi posta e le fonti!



chi ha detto che è affidabile? [MENTION=2626]Coripra[/MENTION] Evitiamo di aprire dibattiti inutili, per cortesia!


----------



## Devil (26 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=2700]Jackdvmilan[/MENTION] per cortesia, non prendiamo in giro altri utenti !


----------



## malos (26 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *A**nche secondo Repubblica slittamento della firma alla prossima settimana.Intanto cinesi e Berlusconi si fanno i dispetti sul mercato.*



Quale mercato?

Situazione paradossale ma ampiamente prevista.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Luglio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Quale mercato?
> 
> Situazione paradossale ma ampiamente prevista.



Ahahah effettivamente...B. voleva Ronaldo ma i cinesi vogliono Messi....


----------



## Edric (26 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Devil (26 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## malos (26 Luglio 2016)

In ogni caso si vede dalle piccole o grandi cose che c'è aria di smobilitazione, Galliani in ritiro gastronomico in Spagna, nessun sponsor per divise e altro che sarebbe stato facile trovare, sembra un interregno.


----------



## Edric (26 Luglio 2016)

Guarda stai dicendo una sciocchezza clamorosa in questo caso.

Il Milan è tutto fuorché fallito in questo momento... basta che guardi a fatturati, numero di maglie vendute nel mondo, importanza del club sui social (per citare alcune delel cose di cui recentemente abbiamo parlato qui ma di dati ne trovi a bizzeffe per capire dove sia ancora oggi il Milan nonostate i disastri della gestione attuale).

Capisco la furia per questa gestione ma stiamo attenti perché una cosa è *criticare*, con tutte le ragioni del mondo, la *gestione societaria del Milan* ben'altra cosa è *augurarsi il male per il Milan stesso*.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Luglio 2016)

Ma Gancikoff non stava tornando dalla Cina con tutte le risposte che aspettavamo?


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2016)

La faccenda sta assumendo connotati patetici.


----------



## TheZio (26 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *A**nche secondo Repubblica slittamento della firma alla prossima settimana.Intanto cinesi e Berlusconi si fanno i dispetti sul mercato.*



Ma quanto ci ama il nostro Presidente??


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *A**nche secondo Repubblica slittamento della firma alla prossima settimana.Intanto cinesi e Berlusconi si fanno i dispetti sul mercato.*



.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Luglio 2016)

Secondo me entro il 31, quindi domenica.. O al massimo 1/2 agosto, quindi lunedì/martedi anche per fininvest e i cinesi sarà da dentro o fuori.. Credo proprio non vorranno andare oltre neppure loro


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport la firma dovrebbe esserci* *tra il 28 Luglio ed il 1 Agosto, per* *il passaggio del 100% delle quote ai* *cinesi*.



.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2016)

Io non sono mai stato complottista, anzi di solito ho sempre accusato anche [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] (prendo te come esempio, non ricordo gli altri) quando tirava fuori tesi estreme.

Ma ragazzi, se anche stavolta va tutto a buonedonne, comincio a credere di aver avuto torto io.

Un altro teatrino per non parlare dello scempio della squadra? mah......inizio a tentennare.


----------



## DannySa (26 Luglio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> In ogni caso si vede dalle piccole o grandi cose che c'è aria di smobilitazione, Galliani in ritiro gastronomico in Spagna, nessun sponsor per divise e altro che sarebbe stato facile trovare, sembra un interregno.



Galliani che non va in tournèe, Galliani che non va ai sorteggi dei calendari, Suma moscio e mogio che tifa per Galliani e per la non cessione della società.
Ancora fatico a credere che ci stiamo liberando di lui.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non sono mai stato complottista, anzi di solito ho sempre accusato anche [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] (prendo te come esempio, non ricordo gli altri) quando tirava fuori tesi estreme.
> 
> Ma ragazzi, se anche stavolta va tutto a buonedonne, comincio a credere di aver avuto torto io.
> 
> Un altro teatrino per non parlare dello scempio della squadra? mah......inizio a tentennare.



Ma io a distanza di un anno non credo che quello di Bee fosse un teatrino...per me è stata solo un'operazione nella quale credevano (solo loro 2, diciamocelo-Berlusca e Bee) finita molto male per l'impraticabilità dell'affare e per molte motivazioni che sono anche state spiegate...forse sono io troppo in buona fede ma ai teatrini, complotti e tutte le altre cavolate non credo...magari sbaglio ma la vedo così!!


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma Gancikoff non stava tornando dalla Cina con tutte le risposte che aspettavamo?



Per quanto ne sappiamo potrebbe non esserci nemmeno andato.

Prove ne hai viste? io no.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per quanto ne sappiamo potrebbe non esserci nemmeno andato.
> 
> Prove ne hai viste? io no.



Era proprio quello che intendevo tra le righe.


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ma quanto ci ama il nostro Presidente??



E' una questione di cuore. Il suo giocattolo!


----------



## Roger84 (26 Luglio 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E tutti i tg parlano di pokemon go...perchè non conoscono la situazione di noi poveri tifosi!! ahaha...dicono che tutti stanno attaccati al cell a giocare, ma non sanno che noi siamo tutto il giorno col PC  e che per altro sta storia ci ha fatti diventare economisti, psicologi e cardiochirurghi!!



Perfettamente d'accordo!!!


----------



## fra29 (26 Luglio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Anche secondo La Stampa la firma è slittata a data da destinarsi.*



Come detto in precedenza



fra29 ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi rinvii sono sempre stati anticipati con largo anticipo da La Stampa.
> Preghiamo che la giornalista del giornale torinese non scriva nulla..



Il rinvio non è nemmeno più quotato. 
La stampa ci ha preso sempre.. Diciamolo tutti insieme T-E-A-T-R-I-N-O


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2016)

Ma facessero un pò quello che vogliono.

Tanto cosa volete che conti il calcio giocato? (anche la prossima stagione sarà un inferno...).


----------



## IronJaguar (26 Luglio 2016)

Anche Campopiano (per quel che vale ormai) su twitter sta praticamente scrivendo che entro luglio non si fa niente, forse Galatioto torna nel weekend, forse, non lo sa ancora...


----------



## Coripra (26 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma facessero un pò quello che vogliono.
> 
> Tanto cosa volete che conti il calcio giocato? (anche la prossima stagione sarà un inferno...).



Che poi vedi quello che ha fatto oggi Pjanic contro il Tottenham e ti viene da caragnare...


----------



## fra29 (26 Luglio 2016)

Situazione stucchevole e ridicola.
Questa firma doveva arrivare due mesi fa. Nessuno sa cosa stia accadendo ma un ritardo con queste modalità e entità penso sia abbastanza chiaro.
Stanno prendendo tempo per dire che la trattativa non esiste più.
la stampa ci prende sempre, "a data da destinarsi" è la pietra tombale, l'evento che segna definitivamente il passaggio da trattativa pseudo seria a Bee 2.0. 
Mettiamoci il cuore in pace e ognuno di noi provi a cercare dentro di se il modo per non spaccare tutto.
Io ho una nota "Preliminare" che continuo a spostare da inizio giugno, mi sento un ******* ad esserci cascato anche questa volta.
I messaggi di scherno non si contano più, per fortuna la mia frustrazione non credo renda nemmeno piacevoli i loro sfottò.
Una situazione surreale che ha stuprato e ucciso il bambino tifoso che era in me.


----------



## fra29 (26 Luglio 2016)

*Di Stefano (SKY): "nuovo rinvio, firma che forse sarà la prossima settimana ma potrebbe slittare oltre nonostante i tifosi siano preoccupati per il mercato bloccato e l'inizio della nuova stagione alle porte"*


----------



## wfiesso (26 Luglio 2016)

aspetto solo il famoso cda di agosto, solo perchè ne parlò repubblica un paio di settimane fa, oltre a quello x me diventa tutta una pagliacciata organizzata ad hoc da B e Fininvest


----------



## pazzomania (26 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano (SKY): "nuovo rinvio, firma che forse sarà la prossima settimana ma potrebbe slittare oltre nonostante i tifosi siano preoccupati per il mercato bloccato e l'inizio della nuova stagione alle porte"*



S U P E R M E G A L O L L L L L L L L L L L

#marronesumarrone


----------

